# $99 Custom Wrap-around Cover Art.



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

[size=12pt] Full details here: https://keithdraws.wordpress.com/summer-specials-pricing-and-payment/

WAS $447.00 * Now Only $99.00*

For only $99 (us) I will produce a photo montage cover for use on your e book and a full wrap around for printed books.
To order a cover or any other kind of work please message with your brief to [email protected] or message me here.

To get a further 10% discount Join my mailing list here: https://keithdraws.wordpress.com/contact/join-the-mailing-list-for-10-off/

My art is not stock art. Once you purchase a cover artwork, that artwork will never be used for another Authors book cover


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Keith-

Welcome to KindleBoards! You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads will be removed.

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!

Also, active members (10 or more posts, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors maintained by The Librarian .

Betsy 
KB Moderator


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Amazing work! Good luck  I'm sure you'll get a lot of requests for covers!


----------



## Cameron McKeth (Apr 21, 2011)

Amazing work, Keith. Your Kurt Cobain piece is incredible.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

There seems to be some expectation that I will comment in this thread. So, here we go.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful stuff.  Good luck with your cover biz!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your kind words. I really like how friendly this community is


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Okay the first cover is completed, created for the book "Remains", by Donna Burgess. This is her facebook: https://www.facebook.com/horrorgirldonna
There are still a few slots open for those interested


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

Great works!

Adam


----------



## eBookCoverDesignery (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow, nice stuff!  I'm jealous!


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

I can't say enough about how great it was working with Keith. Super-quick turnaround and top-notch quality. Thanks, Keith!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

DonnaBurgess said:


> I can't say enough about how great it was working with Keith. Super-quick turnaround and top-notch quality. Thanks, Keith!


Thanks so much for your Kind words Donna. It was a pleasure working with you too and I hope we can do so again in the future.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

*Here is the latest Cover.*
Created for Chris Northern's "Dancing with Darwin" series.

*There are still a few slots available for those who want to take advantage of this special offer.*


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Really nice work. Are there spots still available? I'm assuming they're all filled.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> Really nice work. Are there spots still available? I'm assuming they're all filled.


 Yes Amanda, I just got back to you on FB


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I also messaged you on FB, in case there are still slots.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Doomed Muse said:


> I also messaged you on FB, in case there are still slots.


Thank you, I have replied.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

keithdraws said:


> *Here is the latest Cover.*
> Created for Chris Northern's "Dancing with Darwin" series.
> 
> *There are still a few slots available for those who want to take advantage of this special offer.*


I seriously love this cover and I feel very lucky that Keith chose to do this work. Keith is an absolute joy to work with, just bursting with good input. Any time I disagreed with him it turned out he was right, and I humbly asked him to change it back. 

Thanks Keith.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Chris Northern said:


> I seriously love this cover and I feel very lucky that Keith chose to do this work. Keith is an absolute joy to work with, just bursting with good input. Any time I disagreed with him it turned out he was right, and I humbly asked him to change it back.
> 
> Thanks Keith.


Thank you Chris, That's really good of you to say. I really enjoyed working with you and especially reading your book. I can't wait for the next one.


----------



## The Book Ninja (Sep 14, 2012)

great artwork! Will like your page anyway


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

The Book Ninja said:


> great artwork! Will like your page anyway


Thank you very much. I really appreciate that.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

*Here is the latest from the special offers:*
_*Seedling By Abbey Stewart. *_
I enjoyed working on this, its a little different.


----------



## abbycake (Jul 22, 2012)

Absolutely in love with the final product, top-notch work.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Hopefully Keith will post the one he just finished for me. It's awesome.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I just got on board with Keith as well for a serial I'm working on.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wanted to say, great covers. Keep them coming!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Just had to say....WOW. Stunning work


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Doomed Muse said:


> Hopefully Keith will post the one he just finished for me. It's awesome.


*Yes .. Here it is. *










And thanks to you and Abby for saying such nice things - 

*I still have a few slots available for those interested.*


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Does one _have_ to sign up for the soul-sucking privacy-destroying hell that is Facebook and subsequently engage in specious social-media niceties to partake of this offer, or can one merely walk into Mordor email you?


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Okay. Thanks anyway.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

abbycake said:


> Absolutely in love with the final product, top-notch work.





eBookCoverDesignery said:


> Wow, nice stuff! I'm jealous!





Steve Vernon said:


> I just got on board with Keith as well for a serial I'm working on.





Doomed Muse said:


> Hopefully Keith will post the one he just finished for me. It's awesome.





-alex- said:


> Just wanted to say, great covers. Keep them coming!





theaatkinson said:


> Just had to say....WOW. Stunning work


 
So many people saying such good things..I have to say I'm very grateful. 
Thanks very much for your support


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the latest cover.

Creating an interesting yet very simple image is never easy. In fact it was a real challenge.

I would like to thank TNae for her patience and excellent guidance in creating an image that suited her book.

I enjoyed working with her on this very much.


----------



## TNaeWilcox (Feb 26, 2012)

Keith, 

It was a REAL pleasure working with you. I absolutely love the cover. It was wonderful how close you were to what I wanted on the first try and thank you so much for your patience and quick responses.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

TNaeWilcox said:


> Keith,
> 
> It was a REAL pleasure working with you. I absolutely love the cover. It was wonderful how close you were to what I wanted on the first try and thank you so much for your patience and quick responses.


Thanks so much TNae, I really enjoyed working with you.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the final cover for "A Gluten Free Taste of Turkey" by Sibel Hodge.

This was an interesting and challenging project and I got the chance to play with typography. 
I also made extensive use of Golden Ratio's in this design and I may make a blog post about it this weekend.


----------



## bookworm77 (Mar 10, 2012)

Great Work!

You might have to hire some help to keep up with demand. I know you don't like turning away customers.

Wish you all the best.


----------



## BJ Whittington (Aug 30, 2011)

Is this still an option to get a slot?


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

BJ Whittington said:


> Is this still an option to get a slot?


Yes Some slots are still open...

I've messaged you.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

bookworm77 said:


> Great Work!
> 
> You might have to hire some help to keep up with demand. I know you don't like turning away customers.
> 
> Wish you all the best.


Thank you


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

sibelhodge said:


> I'm loving the cover Keith's done of montage photos for my forthcoming recipe book. He's also very easy to work with. Thanks so much, Keith!


Thank you so much. 
It was a pleasure working with you Sibel, and I really enjoyed producing the cover.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Just finished the cover give away for Death's Hand by S. M. Reine.

No text required this time Just pure illustration and imagination.

I really enjoyed working with Sara on this.


----------



## bookworm77 (Mar 10, 2012)

Keith does great work. I recommended him to be listed in the GBT Author Services Directory.

A few other book cover designers are in that directory as well.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

bookworm77 said:


> Keith does great work. I recommended him to be listed in the GBT Author Services Directory.
> 
> A few other book cover designers are in that directory as well.
> 
> Wish you all the best!


That's very kind of you. I can't say how grateful I am for that


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the cover for "Party like it's 1899" for Amanda Brice.

It was an attempt to merge Victorian typographic styles with modern styles to capture the theme of time travel.

Amanda is a pleasure to work with and is very helpful and constructive.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I seriously can't even contain my excitement about this cover. It's just so perfect! Keith is awesome to work with, and very  creative and with some going back and forth, we finally hit on the PERFECT concept.

It's stunning.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the cover for Steve Vernon's "Flash Virus Series:


----------



## Joel R. Crabtree (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow. All the covers are instant attention grabbers. Great work.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Joel R. Crabtree said:


> Wow. All the covers are instant attention grabbers. Great work.


Thanks very much


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the latest cover.

It's for "The Boy who Ran on Water" by Peter Noah Thomas

The story is about a boy who goes through some major changes in his life and his outlook, while having a number of exciting adventures, which I have tried to reflect in the logo for the book.

I still have a few slots available if anybody is interested.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Very striking!


----------



## Peter Noah Thomas (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for my cover Keith. I love it. You were so great to work with and I look forward to working with you many times in the future.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> Very striking!


Thanks Amanda 



peter.noah.thomas said:


> Thank you for my cover Keith. I love it. You were so great to work with and I look forward to working with you many times in the future.


It was a real pleasure Peter, I really enjoyed the challenge and I'm happy you're pleased with the result


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

This is the cover for "Gamba" by A. R. Williams.

This was quite a challenge. I was asked to produce something along the lines of a Frazetta style Conan cover. 
I really enjoyed working on it but did I succeed?


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I consider it a major success!


----------



## Peter Noah Thomas (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome looking cover A. R. Williams. Keith does great work!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

A.R. Williams said:


> I consider it a major success!


Thanks Aaron. 
I really enjoyed working on this and I'm looking forward to starting the next one.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

peter.noah.thomas said:


> Awesome looking cover A. R. Williams. Keith does great work!


Thanks very much Peter.


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

peter.noah.thomas said:


> Awesome looking cover A. R. Williams. Keith does great work!


::Nods:: Yes, he does.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the cover for "Cousin - Powered Mystery Solvers" - "The Case of the Unicorn's Horn" by Cynthia Rust

I've not done children's illustration for quite some time so this made a very refreshing change.

I still have a few spots available for those interested.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

This is the cover for Frank Mundo's "Gary the Four Eyed Fairy, and other stories."

The story deals with some rather complex themes, primarily: violence, conscience, courage, dealing with authority and how doing the right thing isn't always that.
I've tried to embody these key elements and it was quite a challenge.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

keithdraws said:


> Here is the cover for Steve Vernon's "Flash Virus Series:


Hey Keith!

I just uploaded the manuscript for FLASH VIRUS - EPISODE ONE to Amazon. It is currently being processed and should go live in the next day or two.

I'll be putting up on Kobo later in the week and have listed KEITH DRAWS as the artist. Do you have an Amazon page?


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> Hey Keith!
> 
> I just uploaded the manuscript for FLASH VIRUS - EPISODE ONE to Amazon. It is currently being processed and should go live in the next day or two.
> 
> I'll be putting up on Kobo later in the week and have listed KEITH DRAWS as the artist. Do you have an Amazon page?


Hi Steve,

that's great, I'm sure it's going to do well.

I don't have an Amazon page, not sure how to get one to be honest because , well I was going to say I'm not an author but I recently authored and illustrated a graphic novella/comic for the Australian band "Twelve Foot Ninja" (For anyone interested track one and issue one are free here: http://twelvefootninja.com/) so I suppose that's strictly not true. However its not available on amazon. Do you know if I can have a page?

Other than that I'd appreciate a link to my website: http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/

You'll be interested to know I'll be starting the cover for the next one in a couple of days, and with some luck I might get to do some layout work on it today.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

No worries, Keith. As my promotion campaign picks up steam you can count on me directing people your way.

For now - let me tell everyone here that they can pick up a Kindle copy of FLASH VIRUS - EPISODE ONE for a mere ninety-nine cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Flash-Virus-Episode-One-ebook/dp/B009UD51DY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350864330&sr=1-1&keywords=Flash+Virus

And oh yes - I can't wait to see what you do with the cover for Episode Two - which will be ready to upload within the next week or so.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> No worries, Keith. As my promotion campaign picks up steam you can count on me directing people your way.
> 
> For now - let me tell everyone here that they can pick up a Kindle copy of FLASH VIRUS - EPISODE ONE for a mere ninety-nine cents.
> 
> ...


That's great Steve,

I wish you all the luck with your sales though I'm sure you wont need it.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the cover for Soul Thief by B.J. Whittington.

It was challenging to fit ancient Greek icons and symbols in with modern culture


----------



## BJ Whittington (Aug 30, 2011)

I have had this open in my image software staring at it…

I JUST LOVE IT!

Keith was an absolute pleasure to work with, I cannot say enough to convey the great experience it was to work with him and how well he captured my thoughts in this image.

Thank you, Keith!


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome work! Love seeing what you post here.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

BJ Whittington said:


> I have had this open in my image software staring at it&#8230;
> 
> I JUST LOVE IT!
> 
> ...


You are very welcome, it was a pleasure working with you. I really enjoyed it and thank you for saying such nice words about me.



-alex- said:


> Awesome work! Love seeing what you post here.


Thank you very much


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

All right - so FLASH VIRUS - EPISODE ONE is now live available in both Kindle and Kobo format.

You can find more about it in my latest blog entry.
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/10/26/flash-virus-episode-one-a-preview/


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:
 

> All right - so FLASH VIRUS - EPISODE ONE is now live available in both Kindle and Kobo format.
> 
> You can find more about it in my latest blog entry.
> http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/10/26/flash-virus-episode-one-a-preview/


Speaking of FLASH VIRUS, here is the cover for Episode two which I've just finished.

*I'm away for a week starting sunday, but I've decided to keep running this offer for a while since it's been so successful so if anybody wants one of my covers just like my FB page and let me know.*


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE TWO is now available in Kindle format.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009YW6X7O


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

I'm back from Texas and back at work.

Here is the cover for Marita Fowler's "Adderwald"

Steampunk with zombie killers led to lots of fun creating images and logos. 

Marita was great to work with and I enjoyed working on this immensely.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I never fight zombies without my fishnet stockings.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I never fight zombies without my fishnet stockings.


ROFL!

Very nice art, by the way.  I'll have to come up with a cover design really soon, since my novel is in the final stages of... I don't even know of _what_... 

Keith, the problem I have is that I don't have ANY idea of what I want on my cover. My novel's sci-fantasy so it involves robots and spaceships as well as demons and goddesses.

Do you also help clueless authors come up with a great cover?  I'd love to have a really dark one with just the face of a grinning demon, but then that would only represent a tiny part of the novel. Oh, what a dilemma!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I never fight zombies without my fishnet stockings.


Yeah, me too. There is nothing scarier than a bloke in fishnets!



nadinucca said:


> ROFL!
> 
> Very nice art, by the way.  I'll have to come up with a cover design really soon, since my novel is in the final stages of... I don't even know of _what_...
> 
> ...


"Do you also help clueless authors come up with a great cover?" - Of course, I actually like working that way best. I'll read your book or synopsis, interrogate you (well ask a few questions anyway) and produce a layout, which we can then discuss and edit until we get exactly the right imagery. Just like my Facebook page (if you haven't already) and send me a note or message me on FB and we can discuss it.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> I'm back from Texas and back at work.
> 
> Here is the cover for Marita Fowler's "Adderwald"
> 
> ...


This is seriously cool!! I have an order with Keith.....I can't wait to see what he/you comes up with


----------



## maritafowler (Nov 27, 2011)

It was a lot of fun working with Keith...and the cover is so fantastic. He's artwork was so cool that I added a few 'new' elements to the story based on the cover art.

Fishnets are an all purpose wardrobe item. For going out or staying in 



keithdraws said:


> I'm back from Texas and back at work.
> 
> Here is the cover for Marita Fowler's "Adderwald"
> 
> ...


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> This is seriously cool!! I have an order with Keith.....I can't wait to see what he/you comes up with


Thanks Geoff, I'll be starting your layout in the next few days. 



maritafowler said:


> It was a lot of fun working with Keith...and the cover is so fantastic. He's artwork was so cool that I added a few 'new' elements to the story based on the cover art.
> 
> Fishnets are an all purpose wardrobe item. For going out or staying in


Thanks for the kind words, I really enjoyed working on this with you Marita.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Did Keith also do the covers for Marita's other books? They're gorgeous--and funny!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> Did Keith also do the covers for Marita's other books? They're gorgeous--and funny!


I didn't, but I agree they are excellent!


----------



## maritafowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks! Les Toil does the cover art for my Fat Adventure series. http://www.toilgirls.com/arteest.html



nadinucca said:


> Did Keith also do the covers for Marita's other books? They're gorgeous--and funny!


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

maritafowler said:


> Thanks! Les Toil does the cover art for my Fat Adventure series. http://www.toilgirls.com/arteest.html


OMG! His website looks so 1970s!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the cover for the super exciting "Flash Virus" episode 3 by Steve Vernon
Great fun working on this.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

More awesome covers!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

keithdraws said:


> Here is the cover for the super exciting "Flash Virus" episode 3 by Steve Vernon
> Great fun working on this.


Another GREAT cover. Keith is a joy to work with. As you can see the book in my signature below the episode has gone live over at Amazon.

Now to get busy on episode four.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

Holy shyte, i wish i found you earlier!!


$50 bucks? Seriously?


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Here is the cover for the super exciting "Flash Virus" episode 3 by Steve Vernon
> Great fun working on this.


Seriously cool!! I know we're already working on a project together, but is it wrong that my new NaNoWriMo novella is being written with your artwork already in mind for the cover?!


----------



## Moon Dance (Nov 10, 2012)

I will definitely keep you in mind for future work and logo design.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> More awesome covers!


Thank you Amanda 



Steve Vernon said:


> Another GREAT cover. Keith is a joy to work with. As you can see the book in my signature below the episode has gone live over at Amazon.
> 
> Now to get busy on episode four.


Thanks Steve. I love doing these and the story is a real page turner.



Revolution said:


> Holy shyte, i wish i found you earlier!!
> 
> $50 bucks? Seriously?


Thanks  Yep seriously . I'm continuing the offer until after Christmas so you still have time 



GWakeling said:


> Seriously cool!! I know we're already working on a project together, but is it wrong that my new NaNoWriMo novella is being written with your artwork already in mind for the cover?!


That's great news Geoff, I'm looking forward to it. incidentally I should be starting the final art for your cover around midweek, perhaps earlier.



Moon Dance said:


> I will definitely keep you in mind for future work and logo design.


Thank you very much. I look forward to working with you.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the cover for GAMBA, THE EXILED PRINCE "The Pride of Sadarta" By A.R.Williams
Loved working on this. Trying to capture that African sunlight was a real challenge and an unusal way to treat this kind of subject.
The title typography may change, not sure yet


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!


Keith,

just a reminder about our back-to-back post rule...thanks.

Betsy


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Keith,
> 
> just a reminder about our back-to-back post rule...thanks.
> 
> Betsy


Sorry didn't realize I'd done that. I was just trying to keep people up to date with progress. I'll keep a closer eye on that.

Keith


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can always modify the last post.  

Betsy


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can always modify the last post.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, I'll remember that in future


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow. Great style.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

keithdraws said:


> Here is the cover for Steve Vernon's "Flash Virus Series:


Fans of Keith's art might want to know that FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE is now permanently free on Kindle.

Gosh, that is a gorgeous cover!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Keith, a couple months ago you generously helped me with with a photo for my website, as well as advice on how to make it look more professional. 

In a few minutes I am meeting with a photographer from Google because they are featuring my website in their advertising to gain more customers and they are doing a photo shoot. 

Apparently they like your ideas! Thank you for the assistance. 

I scrolled through all these cover and was struck by the diversity in topics and approaches used on the covers. You are a man of many talents.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Aw, Keith sure has a fan club!

He'll be doing my cover soon. Can't wait!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Doomed Muse said:


> That is awesome!





T.P. Grish said:


> Wow. Great style.


Thank you very much 



Steve Vernon said:


> Fans of Keith's art might want to know that FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE ONE is now permanently free on Kindle.
> 
> Gosh, that is a gorgeous cover!


Thats great news Steve, I hope it's going well for you. 
I love working on your covers and have to thank you for all your support.

And thanks for your kind words about the Gamba cover too 



sibelhodge said:


> Wow!


Aww thanks Sibel, You know you were the first person ever to contact me about cover work on these boards. 
Your confidence helped me get this business off to a great start and I'll always be greatful for that. 



Janet Michelson said:


> Keith, a couple months ago you generously helped me with with a photo for my website, as well as advice on how to make it look more professional.
> 
> In a few minutes I am meeting with a photographer from Google because they are featuring my website in their advertising to gain more customers and they are doing a photo shoot.
> 
> ...


Wow thats great news. I wish you lots of luck and I'm always around if you ever need advice again.

And thanks for the compliments 



nadinucca said:


> Aw, Keith sure has a fan club!


I was just thinking that.. Its very overwhelming  
But it's very good for my ego.. heh  



nadinucca said:


> He'll be doing my cover soon. Can't wait!


I feel the same


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

That Gamba cover is beautiful. What muscles!

On a side note, and without meaning to be disrespectful, I keep getting a chuckle each time I read "Gamba" and see the image of this Conan-type warrior. You see, "Gamba" in Spanish means "shrimp".   So whenever I see that cover and then read "SHRIMP" I keep getting silly giggles.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Charter member of the Keith Fan Club, right here!

That new one is amazing. They all are!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> That Gamba cover is beautiful. What muscles!


Thanks 



nadinucca said:


> On a side note, and without meaning to be disrespectful, I keep getting a chuckle each time I read "Gamba" and see the image of this Conan-type warrior. You see, "Gamba" in Spanish means "shrimp".  So whenever I see that cover and then read "SHRIMP" I keep getting silly giggles.


LOL that's not disrispectful, its just a funny coincidence. I should have realized that too, living in Mexico, but perhaps its not so bad anyway, some of the shrimp I have had here were pretty deadly! 
However I do know that it is an African name meaning "Warrior "and is from the Shona language, so in Spanish it would be "Guerrero"



Amanda Brice said:


> Charter member of the Keith Fan Club, right here!
> 
> That new one is amazing. They all are!


Aww you are the best Amanda. Thanks to your support and recommendations I have gained work as well. I do know that you are the best kind of friend


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Keith did this one for me. Will be the cover for the 4th book in the Pyrrh Considerable Crimes Division.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Doomed Muse said:


> Keith did this one for me. Will be the cover for the 4th book in the Pyrrh Considerable Crimes Division.


Thanks for showing this to people Annie. 
It was a real challenge but I enjoyed it and I got really into the back ground. 
Those scales gave me some trouble though. 
I did them a few times before I was happy. Here's a detail:


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, that cover is impressive! The background is absolutely gorgeous. I love the night sky and the tower. The houses are great! And the details on the woman's skin--wow!

Keith, I bet that after this you'll probably have to change your prescription glasses!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> Wow, that cover is impressive! The background is absolutely gorgeous. I love the night sky and the tower. The houses are great! And the details on the woman's skin--wow!
> 
> Keith, I bet that after this you'll probably have to change your prescription glasses!


Aww thanks 

And I actually had to get new glasses recently, I'm blaming my work but between you and me I think it's an age thing


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

And here it is with the text put on so that it fits the rest of the series


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Doomed Muse said:


> And here it is with the text put on so that it fits the rest of the series


That looks great Annie  You have many talents.


----------



## maritafowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Keith - I received my first review for Adderwald...and your gorgeous cover art was mentioned

+1 for the Keith fan club 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A8UV52O/


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

maritafowler said:


> Keith - I received my first review for Adderwald...and your gorgeous cover art was mentioned
> 
> +1 for the Keith fan club
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A8UV52O/


"The gorgeous cover of this book drew me to it."

Wow that's great, I must be doing something right 

Thanks for sharing Marita


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the cover for "The Hypnotist's Book of The Dead" by Diane Patterson.

After some discussion we decided to try for a "Film Noir" Poster style which explains the use of basic drop shadows on the typography, something I would not normally do but in this case it fits the genre perfectly. It was quite a challenge but hopefully I made it.

Thanks also to Harley Kay who let me use a photo of her as reference for the hypnotist.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Here is the cover for "The Hypnotist's Book of The Dead" by Diane Patterson.
> 
> After some discussion we decided to try for a "Film Noir" Poster style which explains the use of basic drop shadows on the typography, something I would not normally do but in this case it fits the genre perfectly. It was quite a challenge but hopefully I made it.
> 
> Thanks also to Harley Kay who let me use a photo of her as reference for the hypnotist.


Wow, I really love it!! So cool, and I think it captures the genre completely!


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll be sincere with you, Keith...

First I skipped your text and scrolled straight down to the image. Wow! I totally thought of those old detective movies!

When I read your comments I was nodding my head.  You nailed the genre. CAN'T WAIT until you start with my cover!!!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Wow, I really love it!! So cool, and I think it captures the genre completely!


Thanks Geoff.  I'm working on your cover today.



nadinucca said:


> I'll be sincere with you, Keith...
> 
> First I skipped your text and scrolled straight down to the image. Wow! I totally thought of those old detective movies!
> 
> When I read your comments I was nodding my head.  You nailed the genre. CAN'T WAIT until you start with my cover!!!


Thank you very much

I look forward to starting your cover too.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Thanks Geoff.  I'm working on your cover today.


*MUCH excitement*


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Just wanted to post Keith's latest work - the cover for my new sci-fi novel. I'm SO impressed by it, and Keith thought of things I'd never even dreamt of. The little world inside of the 'O' ...*loves*. I already have a new order in with him!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I LOVE my cover!!! Keith is awesome. 



keithdraws said:


> Here is the cover for "The Hypnotist's Book of The Dead" by Diane Patterson.
> 
> After some discussion we decided to try for a "Film Noir" Poster style which explains the use of basic drop shadows on the typography, something I would not normally do but in this case it fits the genre perfectly. It was quite a challenge but hopefully I made it.
> 
> Thanks also to Harley Kay who let me use a photo of her as reference for the hypnotist.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Just wanted to post Keith's latest work - the cover for my new sci-fi novel. I'm SO impressed by it, and Keith thought of things I'd never even dreamt of. The little world inside of the 'O' ...*loves*. I already have a new order in with him!


Thanks Geoff.

It was a lot of fun to work on (I'm kind of a sci fi geek) 

Some interesting info about your cover: I made the ice patterns and the moon craters initially using a fractal generator in 3 D. I then did a little painting and editing on it. The interesting thing is its exactly the same fractal yet it works on both elements perfectly.

Is this all to geeky now? 



Diane Patterson said:


> I LOVE my cover!!! Keith is awesome.


Diane

I loved working on that. I have a love of those old movie posters and I've always wanted to produce something commercial in that style so thanks to you I achieved that ambition. 

I really like working with everybody on here, I have to say you are all so nice.

*I'll include an update here. I only have three slots left and then I'll have to close this offer for now. I don't want to keep people waiting for too long.*


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice work.  Do you do it digitally or actual paint, mixed media?


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

athanos said:


> Very nice work. Do you do it digitally or actual paint, mixed media?


Thanks. It's great to get appreciation from my peers. I love your stuff too. 

Warning: it sounds more complex than it actually is:

I started out with layouts when I built a 3 D model (using lightwave). Once we settled on a design I did some work on the textures and surfaces of the model and added details. I then rendered out several passes (at actual size 450 dpi.) with and without the glass and frost, highlights, specularity, subsurface scattering etc. I took the rendering into photoshop where I made a composite showing the details I was interested in. I took that composite into manga studio and then started over-painting, editing and I added the stars. Then finally back into photo shop where I did the typography. I created the logo as a flat black vector in illustrator and then brought it into photoshop to create the 3D effect and add the planet earth. I think that's it.

As I mentioned, at the layout stage I had made a model of the cryo chamber so I could give Geoff some variations on layout. I can post some of those if you or anybody else is interested?

The final design was in fact Geoff's initial idea 

It was a lot of fun.

Keith 

Edit: I should mention I used Golden ratios to achieve a balanced and appealing layout, and the cover I did before that "The Hypnotist's Book of The Dead" by Diane Patterson, was entirley digitally painted in Manga studio (with some reference) and the typography was done in Manga studio too.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Thanks. It's great to get appreciation from my peers. I love your stuff too.
> The final design was in fact Geoff's initial idea
> 
> It was a lot of fun.
> ...


This is Keith being modest. My original concept is there, but Keith's added a TONNE of extra amazing elements to bring it all together!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> This is Keith being modest. My original concept is there, but Keith's added a TONNE of extra amazing elements to bring it all together!


Now you're just being nice, that cover is what I thought you meant!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, very nice portfolio!!! 

Awesome design. Sort of sells itself!

Good luck ... not that you'll need it!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

WPotocki said:


> Wow, very nice portfolio!!!
> 
> Awesome design. Sort of sells itself!
> 
> Good luck ... not that you'll need it!


Thank you very much.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Keith is working on a cover for me too! So excited.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Just wanted to post Keith's latest work - the cover for my new sci-fi novel. I'm SO impressed by it, and Keith thought of things I'd never even dreamt of. The little world inside of the 'O' ...*loves*. I already have a new order in with him!


Okay - so that is SO freaking awesome.

Keith does GREAT work.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so that is SO freaking awesome.
> 
> Keith does GREAT work.


We need to rename this thread 'The Keith Draws appreciation thread'. Lol!


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

I want my cover! I want my cover! *jumps up and down*

I have absolutely no idea what I want to show on my cover, so it'll be a big challenge for Keith.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> Okay - so that is SO freaking awesome.
> 
> Keith does GREAT work.





GWakeling said:


> We need to rename this thread 'The Keith Draws appreciation thread'. Lol!


You Guuuyssss 



nadinucca said:


> I want my cover! I want my cover! *jumps up and down*
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what I want to show on my cover, so it'll be a big challenge for Keith.


I'm looking forward to starting.. 
I love challenging work!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GWakeling said:


> Just wanted to post Keith's latest work - the cover for my new sci-fi novel. I'm SO impressed by it, and Keith thought of things I'd never even dreamt of. The little world inside of the 'O' ...*loves*. I already have a new order in with him!


I have to say, this makes me want to read the book....


Betsy


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have to say, this makes me want to read the book....
> 
> 
> Betsy


Wow Thank you Betsy.. I can't think of a better compliment to be paid.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We've featured Keith's work in today's KindleBoards blog post:

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/12/keithdrawscom-superb-custom-book-covers.html


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Harvey said:


> We've featured Keith's work in today's KindleBoards blog post:
> 
> http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/12/keithdrawscom-superb-custom-book-covers.html


Thank you very much for this Harvey. It really means a lot to me


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

You really got a fan club going, Keith. Take advantage of that! Word of mouth is probably the most effective marketing tool.


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Great going Keith! And congrats on the mention in the KB Blog- what a huge boost!  You definitely deserve it.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> You really got a fan club going, Keith. Take advantage of that! Word of mouth is probably the most effective marketing tool.


Well I'd really like to but the only way I know how is to do the best work I can! 



Scarlett_R said:


> Great going Keith! And congrats on the mention in the KB Blog- what a huge boost!  You definitely deserve it.


Thank you very very much I really appreciate all the good energy coming my way


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

I've seen a lot of awesome Fantasy, SciFi and some Steam Punk type covers that Keith has done, so I thought I'd share the recent cover he did for a book in my dark, paranormal YA series *BRIGHTEST KIND OF DARKNESS* to show his versatility. Keith patiently incorporated all the elements I wanted and stayed true to my series look while creating unique elements that made this cover stand out. LOVE the dragon!

Keith's great to work with and has tremendous patience. I definitely recommend him. 








P.T.
www.ptmichelle.com


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

P.T. Michelle/Patrice Michelle said:


> I've seen a lot of awesome Fantasy, SciFi and some Steam Punk type covers that Keith has done, so I thought I'd share the recent cover he did for a book in my dark, paranormal YA series *BRIGHTEST KIND OF DARKNESS* to show his versatility. Keith patiently incorporated all the elements I wanted and stayed true to my series look while creating unique elements that made this cover stand out. LOVE the dragon!
> 
> Keith's great to work with and has tremendous patience. I definitely recommend him.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Patrice, it was a pleasure working with you. I hope we get to do it again in the future.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Let me quote from a recent e-mail of mine to Keith.

"I know that a Keith Draws cover is a guarantee of a great piece of work."

I've just given my okay to the cover for FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE FOUR. I'll let Keith show it to you himself - because I need to get to sleep right now. Got a hard morning in cubicle-hell tomorrow.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> Let me quote from a recent e-mail of mine to Keith.
> 
> "I know that a Keith Draws cover is a guarantee of a great piece of work."
> 
> I've just given my okay to the cover for FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE FOUR. I'll let Keith show it to you himself - because I need to get to sleep right now. Got a hard morning in cubicle-hell tomorrow.


Thank you . I swear you guys are trying to make my ego explode.

Here is the cover for "Flash Virus episode 4" Its inspired by really exciting and quality writing.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, that Ethan cover is beautiful! I love the warmth of the forest colors and the boy's skin.

Flash Virus, oh my God! The covers in the series have so much going on, they make me want to read the books just to make sense of everything I see!  

Keith just wrote to me, hehehe. He'll be starting on my cover really soon. I can't wait! It'll be a complete surprise!


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! That Ethan cover is AWESOME!

Kaith, you are as good at photomaip as are you are original art! I'd love to see more photomanip from you!


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Steve Vernon said:


> Let me quote from a recent e-mail of mine to Keith.
> 
> "I know that a Keith Draws cover is a guarantee of a great piece of work."


Keith, you should TOTALLY set up a praise page on your website and post what people are saying and what books they have out! You'd show potential customers how happy everybody is PLUS you could also link to the books and push marketing a little.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Another vote for a praise page -- Keith, I know many authors just on this thread who would gladly give you a quote for it! I haven't published the book yet for which I commissioned my cover, but I can't wait to do so since everyone loves the cover so much. And I'll definitely be coming back for covers for the rest of the series once they're written!

And I have to say that the ETHAN cover is positively drool-worthy.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

-alex- said:


> Wow! That Ethan cover is AWESOME!
> 
> Kaith, you are as good at photomaip as are you are original art! I'd love to see more photomanip from you!


Thank you very much, I spent some years working as an airbrush artist and photo-retoucher during my career in the world of commercial art. I guess it paid off. 



nadinucca said:


> Keith, you should TOTALLY set up a praise page on your website and post what people are saying and what books they have out! You'd show potential customers how happy everybody is PLUS you could also link to the books and push marketing a little.


That's a great idea, now if only I could find the time between working on covers 



Amanda Brice said:


> Another vote for a praise page -- Keith, I know many authors just on this thread who would gladly give you a quote for it! I haven't published the book yet for which I commissioned my cover, but I can't wait to do so since everyone loves the cover so much. And I'll definitely be coming back for covers for the rest of the series once they're written!
> 
> And I have to say that the ETHAN cover is positively drool-worthy.


Amanda, as always you are a source of great support.  Thanks so much
For now I think I might just post a link to this thread on my site. 

I have met so many people on here who are like you and I have to say thank you to everybody, I really must think of something special to do for you all this christmas.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Draw a giant picture with all the authors!   A group photo.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> Draw a giant picture with all the authors!  A group photo.


That sounds like a great idea (translate that "as oh my god what have I gotten myself into?")
So anybody who wants to be in the picture please post a photo (5 or 600 pixels wide would be ideal). I think the photos should be a separate thread.... since its your idea Nadine perhaps you would do the honors by starting that thread and adding your photo?


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey, I don't want to force you into anything! It was just a quick suggestion.  

If you're really up to it, I'll open the thread ASAP.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> Hey, I don't want to force you into anything! It was just a quick suggestion.
> 
> If you're really up to it, I'll open the thread ASAP.


It sounds like a great CHristmas idea to me. We just have to get everybody to post their photo so I can do the art.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's the link to the thread!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> Here's the link to the thread!


cool I'll link it on my facebook too and in my sig.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the Cover For Frank Mundo's "The Brubury Tales".

This was a real challenge. I really wanted to create an image that reflects the characters in the stories. I've posted a close up so you can see them.

I'm happy to say that Frank has asked me to produce a set of illustrations for the interior for a special printed edition of the book.

I'll be starting that in the New year.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

That's great! The girl looks like a bit of a troublemaker, like she likes to play around, but can get serious when she  has to.

The older man with the moustache looks like he's the boss--or thinks he is.

I think my favorite is the black man. He looks like he knows something the rest don't. lol


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> That's great! The girl looks like a bit of a troublemaker, like she likes to play around, but can get serious when she has to.
> 
> The older man with the moustache looks like he's the boss--or thinks he is.
> 
> I think my favorite is the black man. He looks like he knows something the rest don't. lol


Thanks  Now you'll have to read the book to find out of you are right.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

I've been a little negligent in uploading recently completed covers just lately thanks to other distractions. 
Hopefully I can remedy this

Here is the cover for Lia Sebastian's "Written in Shadow" Which was a pleasure to work on.

Lia was also very patient and gave me a great deal of help in producing the ideal cover for her book.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful! I must say, your buildings and the way you light them really catch my attention. That other cover with the alien woman had remarkable background, and so does this one.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> Beautiful! I must say, your buildings and the way you light them really catch my attention. That other cover with the alien woman had remarkable background, and so does this one.


Thanks. You are really good for my ego. I'm working on your cover right now- Sorry for the delay but on top of work I'm having some major structural work done on the house and it's kind of distracting.. lol . I'll send something over later to show how the layout has progressed. Well actually I've pretty much finished the front cover, it just needs some refining. I'm currently working on the demon for the back but before I comit to full color I'll show him to you.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

That's great! Don't worry and take all the time you need. My book doesn't even go to the editor for another month.   

(Even though I try to act stoic while I say that, I'm actually dying to see what it'll look like, lol!)


----------



## Lia Sebastian (Nov 24, 2012)

I am delighted with my cover. I'm already thinking of more stories in this series so I can get more.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

This is the AWESOME cover Keith has done for my sci-fi (with a touch of fantasy) novel.  Isn't it beautiful This is the print version. The ebook cover is, of course, just the right side.

I love it! 

Thank you Keith! I'll keep coming back to you for my covers.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Lia Sebastian said:


> I am delighted with my cover. I'm already thinking of more stories in this series so I can get more.


I very happy you like it. I really enjoyed the work and you were excellent to work with Lia  I look forward to doing it again.



nadinucca said:


> This is the AWESOME cover Keith has done for my sci-fi (with a touch of fantasy) novel.  Isn't it beautiful This is the print version. The ebook cover is, of course, just the right side.
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Thank you Keith! I'll keep coming back to you for my covers.


Thanks Nadine,
I had lots of fun working with you and really enjoyed producing this.

While I'm here I'll just let people know who are waiting for covers, I'll be working in between xmas and new year and will try to update everybody then on where I'm up to. I meant to do that this week but I've been kinda snowed under with Christmas (please forgive the pun).

In the mean time I'll show you the other two covers I recently finished for Barry Napier's awesome "Everything Theory" series.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

I couldn't be any happier with the Everything Theory covers.  Keith is so easy to work with and knows his stuff.  SUCH a great way to kick off the Christmas season!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

bnapier said:


> I couldn't be any happier with the Everything Theory covers. Keith is so easy to work with and knows his stuff. SUCH a great way to kick off the Christmas season!


Thanks Barry. Hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Those Everything Theory books are just incredible! The details really draw me right in and make me want to buy....fulfilling the ultimate purpose of a great cover.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

keithdraws said:


> Thank you . I swear you guys are trying to make my ego explode.
> 
> Here is the cover for "Flash Virus episode 4" Its inspired by really exciting and quality writing.


I was slowed down over the last month or so with a personal family crisis - but I wanted to let you folks all know that FLASH VIRUS: EPISODE FOUR has now gone live at Kindle.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AXOBTX0

As well as Kobo. 
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Flash-Virus-Episode-Four/book-hn2Kyj2JLEO76dgA_NwA4Q/page1.html

I had a REAL blast writing this one. Things REALLY heat up and there are a couple of scenes in the book that will knock your eyes out - AND THEY'RE ALL RIGHT THERE ON THE COVER!!!

Thanks, Keith.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a note for folks who have been following this thread.

Over the next week I intend to raise the price of Flash Virus: Episode Two, Three and Four from 99 cents to $1.99.

So, if any of you here HAVE been sitting on the fence post thinking to yourself - Gee, I ought to get around to following that series one of these days - NOW WOULD BE THE TIME TO DO IT!

That is, if you like to save money.

Just saying...


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Those Everything Theory books are just incredible! The details really draw me right in and make me want to buy....fulfilling the ultimate purpose of a great cover.


Thanks Geoff, I'm sure you'll enjoy the books too 



Steve Vernon said:


> Just thought I'd post a note for folks who have been following this thread.
> 
> Over the next week I intend to raise the price of Flash Virus: Episode Two, Three and Four from 99 cents to $1.99.
> 
> ...


Hey good luck with that Steve, I'm looking forward to the next cover.

And now I've been a bit remiss in posting covers (what with holidays and flu) so here are the latest 2

*"Grace my maid" a comedy by Micki Street*










*"Outliers" the second in a series by Marita Fowler*


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the cover for "Strike. Hero from the sky" by Charlie Wood.










For those interested I'll be starting a new offer toward the end of this month so keep your eyes on this thread.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I will definitely be keeping my eyes peeled. I would love to grab a cover from you for my children's fantasy series that's coming out in a few months.


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Keith did an amazing job on my cover above, and I HIGHLY recommend him if you are looking for a digital painting/original artwork cover.  He was great to work with, and created EXACTLY what I was looking for--it's really unbelievable how close the cover is to what I described to him, and he was able to change things that I didn't think he was going to be able to change.  If you're looking for custom artwork for your cover, he's your guy!


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Yup, that's true. I'm also really happy with my cover (see signature) and I'll keep Keith in mind for all of my future covers.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> I will definitely be keeping my eyes peeled. I would love to grab a cover from you for my children's fantasy series that's coming out in a few months.


I'm glad you feel likt that. You wont have to wait long. A new offer is coming up very soon 



CharlieVenkman said:


> Keith did an amazing job on my cover above, and I HIGHLY recommend him if you are looking for a digital painting/original artwork cover. He was great to work with, and created EXACTLY what I was looking for--it's really unbelievable how close the cover is to what I described to him, and he was able to change things that I didn't think he was going to be able to change. If you're looking for custom artwork for your cover, he's your guy!


Thank you so much Charlie. You are a pleasure to work with and I'm looking forward to producing the next one.



nadinucca said:


> Yup, that's true. I'm also really happy with my cover (see signature) and I'll keep Keith in mind for all of my future covers.


Nadine, you are the best 
BTW I'm sending you an email later so please keep your eyes pealed.


----------



## maritafowler (Nov 27, 2011)

Keith - I love the cover for Outliers. Thanks for another great cover!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

maritafowler said:


> Keith - I love the cover for Outliers. Thanks for another great cover!


Thank you. I enjoyed working on it, a real challenge and a lot of fun.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I am definitely watching closely for the next deal. I may have a change though. Instead of the kid's fantasy, I was thinking about having you produce a cover for my epic fantasy book that I'm working hard on.

Tell me. Are you comfortable doing art that's similar in style / feel to either the Dragonlance books or the Wheel of Time books?

Stuff like

This
http://www.scenicreflections.com/files/Dragonlanceragons%20of%20Spring%20Dawning%20Wallpaper__yvt2.jpg

this
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/wallpaper/wallpaper_DL251_1024.jpg

And this
http://moderateinthemiddle.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/towersofmidnight1.jpg

Just curious.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> I am definitely watching closely for the next deal. I may have a change though. Instead of the kid's fantasy, I was thinking about having you produce a cover for my epic fantasy book that I'm working hard on.
> 
> Tell me. Are you comfortable doing art that's similar in style / feel to either the Dragonlance books or the Wheel of Time books?
> 
> ...


Yes I'm happy working in that genre/style.

I worked in a similar style when I illustrated the TFN Graphic Novella. Some samples below.

Also I do not limit how many covers you can order under my offers so if you want me to do both that will be fine.

Anyway I'll look forward to working with you, whatever you choose to do. 

































_Please note The images in this comment are copyright Twelve Foot Ninja and may not be copied or reproduced without permission_


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Amazing work on TFN!

Yeah guys, working with Keith is so easy-going, It's uncanny just how well he can nail what you have in your head. I'm still slightly terrified that he matched the cover for my novel Blood Routes (see sig) so perfectly even with my terrible descriptions.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm getting a new Keith cover! Whoohoo! 

Anyone who is considering working with him...he's wonderful to work with. Very easy-going (even when you have a very specific idea in mind and aren't great at articulating it and keep making little tweaks), creatiive, and does spectacular work.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

bnapier said:


> Amazing work on TFN!
> 
> Yeah guys, working with Keith is so easy-going, It's uncanny just how well he can nail what you have in your head. I'm still slightly terrified that he matched the cover for my novel Blood Routes (see sig) so perfectly even with my terrible descriptions.


Terrified? Okay I admit it, I'm in your head Barry.. 
But seriously, thanks for the boost  My ego never tires of these massages.



Amanda Brice said:


> I'm getting a new Keith cover! Whoohoo!
> 
> Anyone who is considering working with him...he's wonderful to work with. Very easy-going (even when you have a very specific idea in mind and aren't great at articulating it and keep making little tweaks), creatiive, and does spectacular work.


Aww thank you Amanda, I'm really looking forward to starting it. 

In other news... I will have other news for you guys soon. A hint... *Two brand new offers coming soon.*


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Amanda Brice said:


> I'm getting a new Keith cover! Whoohoo!
> 
> Anyone who is considering working with him...he's wonderful to work with. Very easy-going (even when you have a very specific idea in mind and aren't great at articulating it and keep making little tweaks), creatiive, and does spectacular work.


That's exactly how I'd describe him! Plus "patient". He's very, very patient! I had no idea what I wanted for my cover and wrote him endless emails, but he managed to pull through, lol. 

I'm thinking about ordering two more covers with him for two short stories I'd like to publish in ebook format (I'm editing one of the shorts right now, and will edit the other one soon). Lucky for you, Keith, I have an idea of what I'd like on the cover.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

I LOVE Keith's work. I got some new stuff through last night. 'Very very rough' he says. It's not rough, it's amazing and if that's what the rough draft looks like, I can't wait to show you all the finished product!


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah, that cover for Cryo is really cool!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

nadinucca said:


> Yeah, that cover for Cryo is really cool!


Thanks! Actually, I should say 'I know!' as it's Keith's work. I have a new zombie novella coming out soon and he's just done that too....amaaaaaaazing work.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Great! I have two shorts I'm thinking about publishing, but I have to crunch some numbers before actually asking Keith to do the covers. One of them is science fiction and takes place in the same realm as my novel (Keith did the cover, in my sig), and the other is a zombie story, so I'd like to see what Keith did for you.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the cover for "Soul of the Stones" Trilogy by Kelly Walker.

It was a lot of fun to work on and Kelly was great to work with.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Just got my new zombie cover through from Keith. I. AM. IN. LOVE.








Taking a couple of days to do cover reveals and get some more interest and then releasing the novella. Can't wait!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Just got my new zombie cover through from Keith. I. AM. IN. LOVE.
> 
> Taking a couple of days to do cover reveals and get some more interest and then releasing the novella. Can't wait!


I'm glad you like it.

I enjoyed working on it and the design was something of a challenge 

I wish you every success with the book Geoff.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> I enjoyed working on it and the design was something of a challenge


I think you did amazing with the design, especially as I just said 'Hey, Keith, just make something up, would you?'. LOL! It's far better than anything I had in my mind, and very unique.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> I think you did amazing with the design, especially as I just said 'Hey, Keith, just make something up, would you?'. LOL! It's far better than anything I had in my mind, and very unique.


Thanks Geoff, it was a lot of fun working on your cover. I really enjoy working on those kind of detailed images and had difficulty deciding when it was finished, I could go on painting the details forever if I had the time.



Also a shout out to everybody: Today I launched my new special offers so if you want a good deal now is the time.

In the meantime here is a recent photo montage cover I did for Barry Napier:


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Love that "A COLLECTION OF TRUE" cover, Keith. Great new deals too. I'm glad you've bumped prices up a little; $75 is still incredibly reasonable for the time and effort you put into making digital custom covers!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Done and done. 

I'm excited to see what you do with my picture book character. You'll take on any challenge, won't you?  

Folks, last fall Keith helped me (voluntarily) with my website, and Google picked it for their statewide promotion site. 

What a guy.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I sent you a PM about doing a map and cover for me.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Those new offers are great! Let's see... which one shall I choose? Eenie, meenie, miney, mo!  

Nah, you already know what I want. I'll "officially" write to you soon and clutter you with work. lol


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

GWakeling said:


> Love that "A COLLECTION OF TRUE" cover, Keith. Great new deals too. I'm glad you've bumped prices up a little; $75 is still incredibly reasonable for the time and effort you put into making digital custom covers!


Thanks  and with the prices.. well we all have to make a living unfortunately, but I just want to offer affordable quality work and I know how difficult that is to find.



Janet Michelson said:


> Done and done.
> 
> I'm excited to see what you do with my picture book character. You'll take on any challenge, won't you?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your nice words 
LOL I will take on any challenge so long as it doesn't involve physical pain ( and you know with enough incentive on the table, who knows? ).

Just let me know what you need 



David Scroggins said:


> I sent you a PM about doing a map and cover for me.


Yep I got it. I'm looking forward to working with you.



nadinucca said:


> Those new offers are great! Let's see... which one shall I choose? Eenie, meenie, miney, mo!
> 
> Nah, you already know what I want. I'll "officially" write to you soon and clutter you with work. lol


Great.. I can't wait.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I sent you an e-mail!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> I sent you an e-mail!


Yep just replied  Glad to be working with you.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Just shared a link to your covers on my FB page. I "liked" you a while ago.  Love your work.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I just shared them on my Facebook page as well. 

In other news, I CANNOT WAIT TO GET MY NEW COVERS! Tell me, fellow KBers, is it frowned upon for a rather burly, cantankerous, bearded author to jump up and down like a little girl?


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Just shared a link to your covers on my FB page. I "liked" you a while ago.  Love your work.


Thank you so much Lisa.

I am hoping this means we will be working together soon and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> I just shared them on my Facebook page as well.
> 
> In other news, I CANNOT WAIT TO GET MY NEW COVERS! Tell me, fellow KBers, is it frowned upon for a rather burly, cantankerous, bearded author to jump up and down like a little girl?


From your Avatar photo you look fluffy and green, possibly cantankerous. If Hugh can do it, you can too!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> From your Avatar photo you look fluffy and green, possibly cantankerous. If Hugh can do it, you can too!


That would be my fluffy, feathered daughter. She's totally got my beak.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Liked, shared, messaged. I really love your art and think it would be a good fit for my serious fantasy series.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

NicholasAndrews said:


> Liked, shared, messaged. I really love your art and think it would be a good fit for my serious fantasy series.


Fantastic I look forward to working with you.


----------



## JGrover (Aug 10, 2011)

Same here. Messaged you on your facebook page, Keith. 
Sent my details about my fantasy short. Hope I get in!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

JGrover said:


> Same here. Messaged you on your facebook page, Keith.
> Sent my details about my fantasy short. Hope I get in!


Yes I got your message. Thanks for your faith in me, I'm sure you'll get in.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

The 75$ one would be perfect for my wife's soon-to-be-released Fantasy novel. And if we like the first cover (I am sure we will judging by your work!) we will be back for the other books as they finish getting edited!

Heading to like/share/message now. Hope we get in! 

*Edit -- Messaged through Facebook, not here. Hope that was where I was supposed to


----------



## L.T. Ryan (Aug 1, 2012)

Very impressive. I couldn't help myself and just ordered four for my next series


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Adam Poe said:


> The 75$ one would be perfect for my wife's soon-to-be-released Fantasy novel. And if we like the first cover (I am sure we will judging by your work!) we will be back for the other books as they finish getting edited!
> 
> Heading to like/share/message now. Hope we get in!
> 
> *Edit -- Messaged through Facebook, not here. Hope that was where I was supposed to


Its great to be working with you 



L.T. Ryan said:


> Very impressive. I couldn't help myself and just ordered four for my next series


And I am very grateful for your faith in me. Thanks so much.

Seriously I just want to say a big thank you to *everybody* for the fantastic response to this offer. I never imagined it would receive such a great response.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Yay for more Keith cover goodness!!!!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> Yay for more Keith cover goodness!!!!


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

LOL Can you feel the love, Keith?

Oh, and double lol at jumping up and down like a little girl.


----------



## bookworm77 (Mar 10, 2012)

I guess it doesn't hurt to shop around. You can compare prices here:

GBT Author Services Directory

But, I think Keith offers the best deal on book covers.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

bookworm77 said:


> I guess it doesn't hurt to shop around. You can compare prices here:
> 
> GBT Author Services Directory
> 
> But, I think Keith offers the best deal on book covers.


Thanks that's a really decent of of you to say that.

Aslo *I've just added another offer*
*Offer 5
$25
Premade covers.*
I also have 3 premade covers and I've just decided to drop the price to $25 each so I think they wont be around long.
The first two are photo manip and the last is a digital painting. Also I'll edit the title and name for you for free.

Here they are:




























Thank you everybody


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> LOL Can you feel the love, Keith?


I really do.

*On Offer 3 (Digital painting) I only have 3 slots left *so anybody wanting a digital illustration better jump in quick!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> I really do.
> 
> *On Offer 3 (Digital painting) I only have 3 slots left *so anybody wanting a digital illustration better jump in quick!


New message sent. Through FB.

Look forward to working with you, and here's a free bump for the last slots!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Adam Poe said:


> New message sent. Through FB.
> 
> Look forward to working with you, and here's a free bump for the last slots!


Welcome aboard  I'm looking forward to working with you

1 last slot left on offer 3

But the others will remain open for now.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> *On Offer 3 (Digital painting) I only have 3 slots left *so anybody wanting a digital illustration better jump in quick!


OSTRES!!!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> OSTRES!!!


LOL

All digal painting slots are gone now


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

I sent you an email a little while ago.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> I sent you an email a little while ago.


LOL I saw.. I was just about to respond


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I love these! love love love. Alas, I have no genre writing style yet that suits it. You do some stunning work.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

theaatkinson said:


> I love these! love love love. Alas, I have no genre writing style yet that suits it. You do some stunning work.


No Need to be sad, I can produce covers for any genre:

Even cook books:


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

That one's new! I remember the gluten-free turkey cookbook. That cover was also nice.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> That one's new! I remember the gluten-free turkey cookbook. That cover was also nice.


Thank you.
These are quite challenging, especially the typography.



theaatkinson said:


> I love these! love love love. Alas, I have no genre writing style yet that suits it. You do some stunning work.


I see on your covers you appear to photo manip. 
That's the side of my business I'm trying to grow, hence the offer price of $50.

I've been working on photo manips for many years, in fact I used to be an airbrush artist way back before computers.
I also have quite a few sources for good free stock.

Some examples:


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

That cookbook cover is awesome!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Keith,

I saw a few times (I believe) that your painted image slots are all gone ... booked up ... etc. ...

Is that still true?

I have a romance / erotica series that I am writing that I am interested in having some custom covers designed for.  (I'm running out of stock images of the model I originally used!!)

The series is alphabetically based ... so something with the same feel as I currently have - but working in other elements such as the Letter itself - B is for Bondage, etc., etc. ...

Eventually there will be at least 27 volumes to this series ...

I have also built a pretty large author promotion / reader recommendation platform online that I can flaunt your services on ... ;-)

Any interest - or more likely - time ... available to undertake such a project ...?

Congratulations on your success ... the covers look great ...

Summer


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

sibelhodge said:


> Thanks so much, Keith! Love it


Thanks Sibel. I love working on your books.



Steve Vernon said:


> That cookbook cover is awesome!


 Thanks Steve.



summerdaniels71 said:


> Keith,
> 
> I saw a few times (I believe) that your painted image slots are all gone ... booked up ... etc. ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the the wonderful things you said about my work 

Well its true that the digital slots have gone ( I really didn't expect them to fill so quickly), but since your previous covers feature photography, "Offer 2: $50 Cover featuring Photo manipulated images or photo compositions." seems like the perfect choice for you and there are still slots open for that. I'm sure I can design something perfect for your book within that offer (even without the same model) and I'd love to work with you.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> *Okay guys, I have another 5 great cover art deals for you below.*
> 
> Normally my prices start at $200 and go up from there, but right now I am offering some substantial discounts.
> Prices range from as low as *$40 to no higher than $75.*
> ...


I will be looking into this very soon

Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Edward Lake said:


> I will be looking into this very soon
> 
> Sent from my LGL35G using Tapatalk 2


That's great Edward, I look forward to hearing from you soon 

In the meantime Here is the cover for the final episode of Steve Vernon's "Flash Virus"
I'll be creating a final cover for the collected edition too.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

New cover for Charlie Wood's Strike - "Dawn of the Daybreaker"

I love doing this work and thank goodness Charlie has endless patience.


----------



## Richard Tongue (Jul 19, 2012)

Just had my first cover in from Keith...totally awesome!!!


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

lol Those covers are great! I especially love the details in the fire (first one) and the space ship (second one). I also like how the guy on the right is like "Dude, what the hell?"  LOL


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I just had the great honor of having Keith do a cover for one of my upcoming books. He is truly amazing! I highly recommend him!


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh my... That's... That's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Keith:

That cookbook cover is amazing. I've seen it outside KB but didn't know you did it. I think I'll look at my publishing schedule and see what might fit.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Richard Tongue said:


> Just had my first cover in from Keith...totally awesome!!!


Thanks, it was a great project to work on. I'm really enjoying the work we do together.



nadinucca said:


> lol Those covers are great! I especially love the details in the fire (first one) and the space ship (second one). I also like how the guy on the right is like "Dude, what the hell?" LOL





nadinucca said:


> Oh my... That's... That's BEAUTIFUL!


Aw Nadine.. you always manage to boost my ego. 



RM Prioleau said:


> I just had the great honor of having Keith do a cover for one of my upcoming books. He is truly amazing! I highly recommend him!


LOL "The Honor" well thank you, but the honor was mine.

It was a great image to work on and all your idea. 



theaatkinson said:


> Keith:
> 
> That cookbook cover is amazing. I've seen it outside KB but didn't know you did it. I think I'll look at my publishing schedule and see what might fit.


Well thank you, and I hope we do work together soon.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

"Battlecruiser Alamo- Price of Admiralty" by Richard Tongue

This is the kind of work I dreamed about when I was in my teens. I never thought I'd ever get to do it for a living. :


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

That's a gorgeous cover, my friend. Excellent work!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> That's a gorgeous cover, my friend. Excellent work!


Thanks David, 
I'll be starting yours in a few days


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Thanks David,
> I'll be starting yours in a few days


That's exciting! Good luck with all of those crazy directions / pointers / descriptions we sent your way (And sorry!).


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> That's exciting! Good luck with all of those crazy directions / pointers / descriptions we sent your way (And sorry!).


Heh, Don't worry, I can never have too much information!


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice covers! Can't wait to see our hourglass when the time comes!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Adam Poe said:


> Nice covers! Can't wait to see our hourglass when the time comes!


Thanks Adam,

I don't think it will be long now before you will see. It's just difficult for me to give exact timings since I just spend as long on each cover as they need. I'll email you on Monday and let you know a firmer timing, but if you (or anybody else for that matter) are ever curious or have any questions just message me and I'll answer right away.

Keith


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

No worries! Didn't mean for it to sound as if we are just sitting here with the book ready and waiting for the cover or such. You will probably be done with the cover way before the book is through its final edits for sure! 

No rush, just fun to see the current new stuff and anticipate what is ahead!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Adam Poe said:


> No worries! Didn't mean for it to sound as if we are just sitting here with the book ready and waiting for the cover or such. You will probably be done with the cover way before the book is through its final edits for sure!
> 
> No rush, just fun to see the current new stuff and anticipate what is ahead!


I honestly didn't think that at all...but I figured I may as well take the opportunity to let everybody know that if they want to ask me anything, just ask and I'll answer right of the bat. 
I'm really looking forward to doing your job Adam.


----------



## EvillePanda (Feb 23, 2013)

I wanted to share the cover Keith did for me. I'm absolutely blown away.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

That girl's beautiful! Her condescending glare, her jewels, her dress!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> That girl's beautiful! Her condescending glare, her jewels, her dress!


Thanks Nadine, but you're only saying that coz she looks like you


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Thanks Nadine, but you're only saying that coz she looks like you


LOL, no! She's much, muuuuuch prettier. You only know me through ONE GOOD PICTURE. You can't imagine all the bad pictures I have, lol!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

keithdraws said:


> That's great Edward, I look forward to hearing from you soon
> 
> In the meantime Here is the cover for the final episode of Steve Vernon's "Flash Virus"
> I'll be creating a final cover for the collected edition too.


Just put the finishing touches to the final draft of this one. I'll be getting out in Kobo first - and then very shortly into Kindle format.

And I'll have the scoop on the Omnibus Edition - due out in March.


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

I am brand new and I just had to share: Keith is the BEST. You have to scroll right to see the front. I think he rocked it out.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

SHARING...

Keith is wonderful to work with. So patient! *waves to Keith*

Here's the cover Keith did for my latest book in my *BRIGHTEST KIND OF DARKNESS* YA series.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Teri Hall said:


> I am brand new and I just had to share: Keith is the BEST. You have to scroll right to see the front. I think he rocked it out.


Thanks so much Teri. I enjoyed working with you very much.



P.T. Michelle/Patrice Michelle said:


> SHARING...
> 
> Keith is wonderful to work with. So patient! *waves to Keith*
> 
> Here's the cover Keith did for my latest book in my *BRIGHTEST KIND OF DARKNESS* YA series.


 Thank you Patrice . 
I'm looking forward to the next two projects we have lined up 

And here is the one I just finished for Annie Bellet's "Lust"

( I probably could have put that better  )


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the cover for the first of a series: 
Affliction Z: Patient Zero by L. T. Ryan

Thanks to Jessy Aguirre who modeled for the zombie.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

That's a fantastic cover!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> That's a fantastic cover!


Thanks David, Yours will be up here in a few days


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Thanks David, Yours will be up here in a few days


I'm excited!


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Great covers! When will it be my turn?


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> Great covers! When will it be my turn?


I'm hoping to start in about 2 weeks, but I'll need a brief from you first Nadine. 

In the meantime here is "New State Probation" by Peter Dodd.


----------



## nadinucca (Oct 14, 2012)

Mighty generous with the boobies, there, Keith!   

I'll send you an email with the information. Thanks!


----------



## L.T. Ryan (Aug 1, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Here is the cover for the first of a series:
> Affliction Z: Patient Zero by L. T. Ryan
> 
> Thanks to Jessy Aguirre who modeled for the zombie.


I could not be happier. Keith is a pro in every sense of the word. If you want your cover to stand out in a sea of stock, hire this man!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

nadinucca said:


> Mighty generous with the boobies, there, Keith!


LOL, made you look though. 
Besides I did use a model ( Lera ) because I like to keep things looking realistic.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

L.T. Ryan said:


> I could not be happier. Keith is a pro in every sense of the word. If you want your cover to stand out in a sea of stock, hire this man!


Thanks, I really enjoyed working with you. And thanks for your patience when we were working out the layout.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here are the two latest covers.

Cover for "The milk of Human Kindness" by Janice Light.
Photo manipulation and Typography. 
Janice said this: 
"I'm very pleased to have discovered Keith. His no-nonsense approach and superb design skills meant that I had a professional cover perfect for the manuscript. "
it was a pleasure working with you Janice 










And the cover for "The King's Hourglass" by K. A. Poe
I really enjoyed working on this cover, it took me back to when I was a teen when I was constantly painting old wise looking men with lots of white hair and I'm thinking I might send a print over to my mum in the UK since she was always on my case to finish one for her wall (yeah I never finished anything when I was a kid.)

I used my friend Marion Skydancer for reference. and you can view his work here: 
http://skydancer-stock.deviantart.com/










and finally I just found out that the house move we had planned for next month has been brought forward to next week. This means I'll be out of action for a few days from 28th for about 7 days. Less if things go well. Apologies in advance to everybody waiting for a cover, I didn't anticipate this delay.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

keithdraws said:


> I'm hoping to start in about 2 weeks, but I'll need a brief from you first Nadine.
> 
> In the meantime here is "New State Probation" by Peter Dodd.


Steampunk Weird-West!

I love it!

Great cover!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I freaking love the cover for The King's Hourglass. I would read that in a hot minute.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> I freaking love the cover for The King's Hourglass. I would read that in a hot minute.


Thanks David, 

Here is the cover I did for you, with all this moving house business I forgot to share this:


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Well I've been a bit remis in posting on here lately. I moved house and country. I'm now in Houston Texas and after 6 years, on 18th April (our 6 year anniversary of meeting in fact) Wendy and I finally got married.










Anyhow I've been quite busy but I'm still working my way through covers and here are the ones I haven't posted yet:

The cover for Annie Bellet's "Inertia"










The cover for Richard Tongue's latest epic. "Warlords of Hyperborea"










"Daughter of the Dragon Princess" by Nina Croft.
I love painting Dragons and beautiful women.

Special thanks to "mjranum-stock" who provided the reference in the form of a photo of the beautiful model "Miss Mosh"










The cover For "Secrets of the Stonechaser" by Nicholas Andrews.










The cover for Chris Northern's "All the King's Bastards"










And finally the cover for "1816 Candles" By Amanda Brice.










Amanda also kindly invited me to write a blog post describing my work process for the "Ruby Slippered Sisterhood" Blog 
so if you are interested in how I work the link is here: http://www.rubyslipperedsisterhood.com/guest-cover-artist/


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Gorgeous covers, Keith. Also congrats on your wedding. Your wedding day also happens to be my birthday, which just has to be a good omen.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Gorgeous covers, Keith. Also congrats on your wedding. Your wedding day also happens to be my birthday, which just has to be a good omen.


Thanks Cora, and good omens are always welcome, hope your day was a good as mine


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Fantastic work from a fantastic artist.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> Fantastic work from a fantastic artist.


David.. thank you, but you're making my head swell (even more than it already was)


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Congratulations on your marriage! Best wishes to both of you for a happy future.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Sapphire said:


> Congratulations on your marriage! Best wishes to both of you for a happy future.


Thank you


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats on your marriage!!!!

As always, gorgeous work. Especially mine.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Amanda Brice said:


> Congrats on your marriage!!!!
> 
> As always, gorgeous work. Especially mine.


Thank you Amanda, and thanks for promoting me as well


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Mega congrats on your marriage!


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats on the wedding!

It's awesome to see your new stuff. Always look forward your updates!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> Mega congrats on your marriage!





-alex- said:


> Congrats on the wedding!
> 
> It's awesome to see your new stuff. Always look forward your updates!


Thank you both so much


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## Karl Fields (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations Keith, from a fellow Houstonian!


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Here is the final cover for the short story Heart of Rock.


----------



## KA Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is the beautiful artwork Keith did for the second book in my upcoming 'Avarial' series! I love it~ [also, congratulations on the wedding, Keith! ]


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

oh, that is beautiful!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

beccaprice said:


> Here is the final cover for the short story Heart of Rock.


That cover is crazy! I scrolled down and thought my mouse was zooming in!! Love it!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Karl Fields said:


> Congratulations Keith, from a fellow Houstonian!





Doomed Muse said:


> Congrats on the wedding!


Thank you both so much 



KA Poe said:


> Here is the beautiful artwork Keith did for the second book in my upcoming 'Avarial' series! I love it~ [also, congratulations on the wedding, Keith! ]


I'm so glad you like it. I really wanted to do something a little different with the phantom and I'm really happy with the result.



beccaprice said:


> oh, that is beautiful!


Thank you Becca. You are very kind (and patient)



GWakeling said:


> That cover is crazy! I scrolled down and thought my mouse was zooming in!! Love it!


I'm glad you like it Geoff, though you might see another variation soon.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

The cover for the Phantom's Gift is breathtaking!

Congratulations on getting married as well Keith!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

JETaylor said:


> The cover for the Phantom's Gift is breathtaking!
> 
> Congratulations on getting married as well Keith!


Thank you on both counts 

While I'm here I'll post the latest cover I've done for A. R. Williams:


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is the cover for "The Dragon Rider" by David Scroggins.
Great fun to work on. Dragon's are always exciting to create.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Here is the cover for "The Dragon Rider" by David Scroggins.
> Great fun to work on. Dragon's are always exciting to create.


I'm definitely coming back to you when I need a cover for the next volume of this! Your work is amazing!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> I'm definitely coming back to you when I need a cover for the next volume of this! Your work is amazing!


Thank you David, I really enjoy working with you. 

I also realized I hadn't posted the cover for L. T. Ryan's "Affliction Z, Abandoned Hope."
So here it is:


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Thank you David, I really enjoy working with you.
> 
> I also realized I hadn't posted the cover for L. T. Ryan's "Affliction Z, Abandoned Hope."
> So here it is:


Awesome!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Well its been too long since I updated this thread so here are my most recent covers:

Here is a $50 photo montage I created for Jensen Van Eden's "The Billionaires Quest"










Richard Tongue's latest Battle Cruiser Alamo epic: "The Battle of Hercules"

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/5882_211100012375948_1680438401_n.jpg[/img

"The See-through Leopard" by Sibel Hodge. 
Childrens books are great to work on.

[img]https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1012296_211425942343355_1730175470_n.jpg

The cover for the collected printed edition of "Flash Virus" by Steve Vernon










and finally the second of A.R. Williams's sword and Sorcery series "Island of the Dead"


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome covers!


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Keith your covers are so awesomic!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> Awesome covers!





David Scroggins said:


> Awesome covers!


Thank you so much


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

micki said:


> Keith your covers are so awesomic!


Thats a great word 

Thank you Micki


----------



## Richard Tongue (Jul 19, 2012)

These covers are just amazing. I can testify to that as one who has bought Keith's work; as well as the high quality, he's also great to work with.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Richard Tongue said:


> These covers are just amazing. I can testify to that as one who has bought Keith's work; as well as the high quality, he's also great to work with.


Thanks Richard. I love working on your covers.

And here is a Photo Manip cover I recently made for Barry Napier's "Nests" due for release very soon.
*Speaking of Photo manip, I just launched a new offer specifically for photo manip covers. Check the begining of this thread if you are interested.*


----------



## Teri Hall (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's yet another of Keith's fabulous covers--the one for the third of THE LINE trilogy:


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

humblenations said:


> Electric octopus. Nice man. I like it. This makes me want to read this book. I mean .... what the heck can this ole book be about.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> ...


Thanks  It was fun to do and really does reflect the story which will be available soon.
Barry will let the public know on his blog I suspect: http://barrynapier.wordpress.com/


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

These all look great. I'm currently working on The Dragon Rider, and I can't wait to finish it so I can display that awesome cover of yours on my product page! I'm also stoked about the e-mail I sent you last night about the cover for my re-write.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Teri Hall said:


> Here's yet another of Keith's fabulous covers--the one for the third of THE LINE trilogy:


Thanks Teri, I really enjoy working with you 



sibelhodge said:


> This is Keith's cover for my latest WIP - I love it, as usual, Keith!


Thanks Sibel, 
I'll be honest painting all that fur on that leopard was quite a chore 










but I was really pleased with the end result.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Awesome cover!

Gah. I need to write faster so I can work with you!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

-alex- said:


> Wow! Awesome cover!
> 
> Gah. I need to write faster so I can work with you!


Thank you Alex 
You know you could always order the cover now... then you'll have it ready for when you finish and to hand as an inspirational tool. That way you won't miss out on the offer either.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

The latest Covers for Amanda McCarter's exciting "Blood and Satin" series.

Very challenging work but also good fun


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## williamvw (Mar 12, 2012)

Somehow, I missed this thread over the months. STUNNING work! I've bookmarked your blog.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

williamvw said:


> Somehow, I missed this thread over the months. STUNNING work! I've bookmarked your blog.


Thanks so much 

I hope this means we can work together in the future


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

JETaylor said:


> Nice!


Thank you


----------



## Seattleite (Jul 14, 2013)

Here's another awesome cover from Keith. The book should be out this week!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Seattleite said:


> Here's another awesome cover from Keith. The book should be out this week!


Thank's, 
it was a pleasure working with you and especially since it gave me a chance to work on something very different to my regular work.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

keithdraws said:


> Thank you Alex
> You know you could always order the cover now... then you'll have it ready for when you finish and to hand as an inspirational tool. That way you won't miss out on the offer either.


Haha. As I'm still working on the WIP (and PC technical issues are not helping the writing process-I need to get myself a new PC!), I'm still figuring out ideas for the cover itself. But I'll be sure to shoot you another email when I'm ready. Looking forward to working with you!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

-alex- said:


> Haha. As I'm still working on the WIP (and PC technical issues are not helping the writing process-I need to get myself a new PC!), I'm still figuring out ideas for the cover itself. But I'll be sure to shoot you another email when I'm ready. Looking forward to working with you!


That's great, then I look forward to working with you too


----------



## CharlieVenkman (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's my latest cover from Keith--for the third book in the STRIKE Trilogy, STRIKE: THE RETURNING SUNRISE.

All three of the covers Keith did for STRIKE are fantastic. Now I just have to finish the third one...


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

CharlieVenkman said:


> Here's my latest cover from Keith--for the third book in the STRIKE Trilogy, STRIKE: THE RETURNING SUNRISE.
> 
> All three of the covers Keith did for STRIKE are fantastic. Now I just have to finish the third one...


Thanks Charlie, 
I really had fun with that cover!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Seriously, I can't work on my current projects fast enough, thanks to your covers. I can't wait until these books are finished so I can order more from you.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> Seriously, I can't work on my current projects fast enough, thanks to your covers. I can't wait until these books are finished so I can order more from you.


Thanks David, 
I really enjoy working on your covers. You give me so much interesting stuff to work with


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Thanks David,
> I really enjoy working on your covers. You give me so much interesting stuff to work with


You're welcome! Now I just have to decide whether to spend more time on the story for the cover that's finished (and looks magnificent, by the way) or the one that you'll be working on soon! Choices choices.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> You're welcome! Now I just have to decide whether to spend more time on the story for the cover that's finished (and looks magnificent, by the way) or the one that you'll be working on soon! Choices choices.


LOL Well either way I'm sure its going to work out just fine 

In the meantime here is a cover I just completed for Richard Tonge, for which I must bow to the influence of Chris Foss and his concept work for Dune.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Just wanted to share another awesome piece done by Keith!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

RM Prioleau said:


> Just wanted to share another awesome piece done by Keith!


I enjoyed working on this with you. Mixing CGI with photo manip is certainly challenging


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here are some recent covers:

"Gods and Heroes", by Eric Feka
This is a fairly simple photo montage with some interesting "Ancient Greek" styled typography.










And now a couple of Digital illustrations:

"Trolling Lures", by Steve Vernon On Sale here: http://goo.gl/QFGDCa

Working on this was a lot of fun. I produced it with the awesome New Manga Studio 5.
An amazing application, I find to be much better than photoshop for painting and all for only $75










And finally:

"Transformations" Book 1 of the "Transfiguration" Series by John DeJordy.
I had fun with all the detail on this and John is great to work with. Look out for more of this series soon.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Yay! I've got another Keith Draws cover!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Hoorah! So glad to see some new Keith Draws work. I MUST get along with my writing just so I can order some more covers!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> Yay! I've got another Keith Draws cover!


 Working with you is always a pleasure.



GWakeling said:


> Hoorah! So glad to see some new Keith Draws work. I MUST get along with my writing just so I can order some more covers!


Yes you must. Your stuff always makes me push my imagination to the edge!

Also While I'm here. Just launched a competition to celebrate the first anniversary of "Keith Draws Cover Art"

*Would you like to win a free cover?*

1st. Place: A Photo Comp Cover (front, back, and spine)
2nd. Place: A Photo Comp Cover (front)
3rd. Place: A Pre-designed Digital Cover
4th and 5th Place: A Facebook Banner
6th to 10th Place: A guest spot in out blog where you can promote your work.

*To enter and Rules: http://goo.gl/CFSqdR ‪*


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Well for the last couple of months I have been having problems with my Internet service which is why I have not posted recently. However this has not stopped me working at all. I'm posting a little of the work I've done over the next few weeks starting with the covers I recently produced for John DeJordy and B. B. Humphrey, both of whom are a joy to work with.
I've been inspired by some three dimensional mandelbrot images I produced and these images pushed me to create some really enjoyable stuff, (I enjoyed doing it anyway) I hope you enjoy looking.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Gorgeous covers Keith! I can't wait to commission a few more after we finish up that last one.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David Scroggins said:


> Gorgeous covers Keith! I can't wait to commission a few more after we finish up that last one.


Thanks Dave,
I can't wait to start it. Things have been strange for me over the last 6 months, I don't think I ever moved house or country so often in such a short space of time. I'm hoping to be more settled now though. Just looking forward to having a decent internet connection again.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

"Tip of the Spear" The latest episode of Richard Tongue's "Battlecruiser Alamo"
Yes this is a scene from the book. In fact I started working on this when Richard told me he was writing the next episode. I felt it was time to show the TSS Battlecruiser Alamo. I sent over an initial sketch and he said it inspired him to write the scene, which I have to say was a very special compliment.
I produced this with models from Lightwave (CGI) and digital painting in Manga studio and Photoshop. Much of my inspiration comes from the work of Chris Foss and Peter Jones.


----------



## 48306 (Jul 6, 2011)

Keith doesn't just do great covers. He also does fabulous promo design work. Here are some examples from a current contest I'm running. The raven symbol on the t-shirt/necklace and the other t-shirt design were done by Keith and are specific to my BRIGHTEST KIND OF DARKNESS series. Oh, and Keith also did the cover for ETHAN in my signature line.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

P.T. Michelle said:


> Keith doesn't just do great covers. He also does fabulous promo design work. Here are some examples from a current contest I'm running. The raven symbol on the t-shirt/necklace and the other t-shirt design were done by Keith and are specific to my BRIGHTEST KIND OF DARKNESS series. Oh, and Keith also did the cover for ETHAN in my signature line.


Thanks Patrice. 
I really enjoyed working on those things.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Keith:

Do you still have room for more covers? Also do you work on creating covers for a book bundle, i.e. using covers that have already been made? What about bookmarks? Do you do those? Please let me know by e-mail at [email protected]

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Ethan Jones said:


> Hi Keith:
> 
> Do you still have room for more covers? Also do you work on creating covers for a book bundle, i.e. using covers that have already been made? What about bookmarks? Do you do those? Please let me know by e-mail at [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hi Ethan,
Yes I can fit your cover work in. I can produce pretty much any kind of design work you might need. I'll email you and we can discuss it further.

Thanks for contacting me.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

The cover for "The Winterstone Plague" by David Scroggins

I found myself painting this over Halloween and with all the zombies it felt very apt. 
Challenging and fun, and of course I found myself painting lots of detail which seems to be a thing with me


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> The cover for "The Winterstone Plague" by David Scroggins
> 
> I found myself painting this over Halloween and with all the zombies it felt very apt.
> Challenging and fun, and of course I found myself painting lots of detail which seems to be a thing with me


I hate that I have to wait until December to finish up the edits on this book. It's got such an insane cover now.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here are the latest covers:



















I really enjoy working on all these covers and to say thanks I decided to create some special offers for you guys:

*For All Your Support This Year I wish to Give Thanks with these great Thanksgiving Deals*

*Custom Digitally Painted Covers For E-Books:*

Custom Illustrated E-Book cover price was $250

*Special limited time offer

One cover now only: $75 US

Three covers now only $195 US (only $65 per cover)*

The prices all include rough layouts and layout revisions before committing to final art as well as free typographic design.

Size 1400px wide. I will supply kindle format and Any other format you request
Actual size Samples here: http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/e-book-only-covers/
These covers are not suitable for printing.

*Custom Digitally Painted Covers for Print and E-Books:*

*Custom Print cover was $350

Special limited time offer

One cover ONLY: $175 US

Three covers ONLY: $450 US (that's $150 per cover)

Back and spine only $65 US each book cover*

The prices all include rough layouts and layout revisions before committing to final art as well as free typographic design.
These covers are produced at print resolution. I provide the following files upon completion:

1. 6 x 9 inches at 300 dpi with bleed.

2. 6×9 at 300 dpi without bleed for use with most e-books

3. Kindle format.

4. Any other format you request.

If you have any special format requirements I can usually accommodate them at no extra cost.

*More offers here: http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/pricing-and-payment/*

*I am as passionate about my work as you are about yours.*
I understand that you put your heart and soul into your book so I'm going to put the same effort into your cover and create exactly what you need to compliment your book.

*In order to take advantage of any of these special offers all you have to do is like my facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/KeithDrawsCoverArt
follow my blog: http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/
and send me a message with your brief to [email protected] or message me here.
Remember slots are limited.*

If you want to know more about me you can see my blog here: http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/ 
and some of my art here: http://keithdraws.deviantart.com/gallery/

Terms and conditions are here: http://keithdraws.com/ But basically you can do anything you want with a cover I made for you so long as its to promote your book and it doesn't break any terms set down by the stock photography you use.


----------



## David J Normoyle (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, amazing deal. I'm an admirer and have been dying to get a custom painted cover from you, but wasn't sure I could afford it. Email sent!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

David J Normoyle said:


> Wow, amazing deal. I'm an admirer and have been dying to get a custom painted cover from you, but wasn't sure I could afford it. Email sent!


It's good to be working with you David


----------



## mariehallwrites (Mar 14, 2013)

How have I not known of you before now?!

I've bookmarked your site, lots of future ideas in the works.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

mariehallwrites said:


> How have I not known of you before now?!


I guess I have to start shouting louder 



mariehallwrites said:


> I've bookmarked your site, lots of future ideas in the works.


That's great, I look forward to working with you soon. 

Now on to general info.

*The slots are filling up quickly. I only have space for 6 more covers so I don't suggest waiting.*


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted in this thread, I've been so busy with all kinds of things.
Hope fully this makes up a little for that now.

*The cover for Brian Kittrell's "Into Darkness"*
Vampires and Werewolves are fun but full plate armor is a challenge!









*Here are the Commissions for Annie Bellet's latest series.
*I should point out that the tiger is not small but Aza is 7 feet tall.























*I'm really enjoying working on this series of covers for John. *
He gives me wonderful subject matter to work with with very strong ideas of what he would like to see while at the same time giving me plenty of latitude to exercise my own creativity. If you want to know more about Johns work his blog is here http://johndejordy.com/
or you can follow him on Twitter https://twitter.com/johndejordy
You can buy prints/poster of this painting here: http://goo.gl/tcO5Ch









*The cover for L. Alexander's "Zola Flash"*
This is a mix of Photo manipulation and digital painting.
cover stock photography used:
Figures: Marcus Ranum photographer, models: miss-mosh and Colin R
New York photography: http://fantasysangel-stock.deviantart.com/
It was very challenging and fun to work on. 









*Cryo-A changed world" by G. Wakeling*
As a cover designer how would you have approached this?"

Geoff wanted to show an under ground and an overground world.

Its best to hint at what's there without giving away too much.

Designing the amphibian underground dwellers was certainly challenging. The description Geoff supplied was :

- Amphibian-like with large eyes and a flattish nose.

- Shorter than humans, with longer arms in body proportion that have three fingers

- They adorn themselves with living plants/moss/fungi/lichen that's embedded into their actual skin. So you might have a female with a silvery lichen growing up the side of her face, or swirling patterns of tiny flowers receding over her brow.

- No hair&#8230;they either have the adornments, or men wear flat cap-like hats. Females are taller than males and wear long headdresses to elongate their bodies.
I decided the title would sit well in the middle and then used golden ratios to help me with the unusual composition, using the landscape to create a sense of mystery and a desire to explore.

Read more about Geoff on his Blog http://geoffreywakeling.com/, 
Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/GeoffreyWakeling
or on Google+ https://plus.google.com/u/0/109849628289559195166/posts

Prints and posters of this image available here http://goo.gl/35sIQH









"Walking Away From The King" by Mike Penney
Mike had a very strong idea for this image and went as far as giving me a diagram showing me what elements would be involved.

I'll be honest, it was quite a scary brief. I'd never done anything like this before and converting a diagram into an interesting and hopefully captivating image seemed very daunting.

Alan Moore once said (and I'm paraphrasing because I'm too lazy to look up his actual words):
"Push the boundaries of your skills, always try to work outside of your comfort zone and in that way you will continue to grow as an artist."
So with that in mind I got stuck in.

The composition was a challenge. I thought about those old Chinese landscape paintings guó huà and the way they are almost in layers from top to bottom achieving great depth (though with unusual perspective).

I decided to try something similar but rather than create a weird perspective I simply changed the curvature of the earth so we can see much further. Using layers of content I built up the depth and of course I continued to use golden ratios to help with the balance of shape , color and contrast.

Prints and poster of this image are available here available here http://fav.me/d75zor5









*More to come next week.

Thanks for all your support. *


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

YAY! You're back! Missed seeing your stuff, Keith!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

-alex- said:


> YAY! You're back! Missed seeing your stuff, Keith!


Aww thank you. 
I wasn't really away, I've just been snowed under with all kinds of things. Back on an even keel now so I should be a regular again.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice work - and I want to read Annie Bellet's series now after seeing that artwork.  Hasa a very awesome sword and sorcery vibe to it.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

A. S. Warwick said:


> Nice work - and I want to read Annie Bellet's series now after seeing that artwork. Hasa a very awesome sword and sorcery vibe to it.


Thanks, That's The idea.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Doomed Muse said:


> Keith is awesome!
> 
> Shamelessly pointing out that I used one of those pieces of art for an adventure fantasy collection which contains two stories about those characters among a bunch of other short S&S type fiction:
> http://www.amazon.com/By-Spell-Sword-Annie-Bellet-ebook/dp/B00HQRGV4O/
> ...


Now aren't you a sweetheart, and awesome as well


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Your latest covers are gorgeous as usual. I've been trying to work harder to finish The Winterstone Plague so I can hire you for the sequel!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

D-Scrog said:


> Your latest covers are gorgeous as usual. I've been trying to work harder to finish The Winterstone Plague so I can hire you for the sequel!


That will be awesome David. You always present me with amazing subject matter and it's a joy to work on your stuff.

*On a General Note*

I'm also trying to improve my posting for those who, for one reason or another can't use a cover designer. Hopefully the posts will help people understand the thinking behind the images so they can adapt the techniques for themselves when creating their own covers.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Great work as always, Keith.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> Great work as always, Keith.


Thank you


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Well I'm back,
I've been working almost full time illustrating a Scifi book for a gentleman named Fred Pasek who you can talk to here: http://vrabinec-fred.blogspot.mx/
I'm also launching a totally new service details below.










*FULL DETAILS OF ALL OFFERS BELOW:*

*In order to book a cover please send end me a message with your brief to [email protected], message me here or on Facebook.*

My art is not stock art. Once you purchase a cover the artwork, that artwork will never be used for another book cover though it may be used by us to promote Keith Draws.
You may use the art to promote the book in anyway you choose without any further charges or permissions. This includes producing free posters, t shirts, mugs or any other promotional items etc.
*In order to qualify for these offers you will need to: *
like my facebook page https://www.facebook.com/KeithDrawsCoverArt and follow me on Twitter https://twitter.com/Keith_Draws . If are already doing that then please follow my Blog http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/ and follow my Pinterest board http://www.pinterest.com/keithdraws/keith-draws-book-cover-art/. 
For my full terms and conditions can be read here http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/pricing-and-payment-2/terms-and-conditions/

*Brand New Service: 
NON STOCK COVERS*

_10 Slots available only-_

These are Photo Manipulated Covers made with shots and images created specifically for you. Our photography studio will take custom photography for your cover (Anything we can't photograph we will create with CGI or photo-realistic illustration), so you never risk having your cover images appear on another author's book cover again.
*
How it works:*
After talking with you we will produce a cover layout and follow up with any necessary revisions. Once the layout is approved, if required, you can choose a model or models* from here http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/models/ and we will take shots specifically for use on your cover and only your cover. These shots will never be used for any other book cover or purpose**
We will also create any necessary background imagery (either with photography, CGI, photo real illustration or a combination all these and the same will apply) and the same will apply. 
* you may use no more than two models on your cover.
**The shots may be used for our promotion or portfolio but they will never be sold for use by another client.

*Normal Price
Cover $500
Back and spine: $270

Special Launch offer price:
One cover ONLY: $150.00
One Back and spine: ONLY $75.00

Three or more covers: ONLY $99.99 each
Three or more Back and spine: ONLY $53.00 each*

The prices all include free typographic design.
These covers are produced at print resolution. I provide the following files upon completion:

1. 6 x 9 inches at 300 dpi with bleed.

2. 6x 9 at 300 dpi without bleed for use with most e-books

3. Kindle format.

4. Any other format you request.

*CUSTOM COVER ART for e-books only:**
Custom Digitally Painted Covers For E-Books:*

*For the basic custom E-Book cover Normal Price $500
Special limited time offer : ONLY $150

Order three or more covers pay: ONLY $129.99 per cover 
*
Price includes free typographic design.

Size 1400px wide for ebook and 1563 wide for kindle.
I will supply kindle format and Any other format you request
Actual size Samples here.
Not suitable for printing.
_Note Kindle has issued a new maximum image size for their suitable for their new HD screen of 2820 x 4500 pixel however they will still accept and use the old smaller file size of 1563 x 2500 pixels 
_

*CUSTOM COVER ART for print:**
Custom Digitally Painted Covers for Print and E-Books:*

*For the basic custom cover was $650 NOW ONLY$250

Back and spine (per cover) was $350 US NOW ONLY $135

Order 3 and pay only for 2
*
The prices all include free typographic design.
These covers are produced at print resolution. I provide the following files upon completion:

1. 6 x 9 inches at 300 dpi with bleed.

2. 6 x 9 at 300 dpi without bleed for use with most e-books

3. Kindle HD format 2820 x 4500 pixel .

4. Any other format you request.

If you have any special format requirements I can usually accommodate them at no extra cost.

*Standard Stock Photo Manipulated Covers
*
*Normal Price $500

Special limited time offer

One cover ONLY: $300

Three or more covers: ONLY $200

Back and spine only $135 US each book cover*

Price does not include stock photography (though I will try to find free stock, that isn't often possible).

The prices all include free typographic design.
These covers are produced at print resolution. I provide the following files upon completion:

1. 6 x 9 inches at 300 dpi with bleed.

2. 6x 9 at 300 dpi without bleed for use with most e-books

3. Kindle format.

4. Any other format you request.

If you have any special format requirements I can usually accommodate them at no extra cost.

I am as passionate about my work as you are about yours.

I understand that you put your heart and soul into your book so I'm going to put the same effort into your cover and create exactly what you need to compliment your book.

If you want to know more about me you can see my blog here: http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/
and some of my art here and here

Pre Designed Covers

These are covers you simply choose from my selection here.

The cost is $60 US

I will add your book title and name and any other copy you require F.O.C.

However in order to produce these covers and keep the price down I tend to use free stock photography and so you must credit the sources as they specify (I will provide a list) as well as crediting me somewhere in the book.

*Typographic Covers
*
These covers are typography only

Was $250  Now only $80 US

*Interior Illustration, Concept Work and Graphic design*

This kind of work will require a quote. I can produce a wide variety of styles. Some examples of which can be seen in my Deviant art Gallery.
Payment methods

A non-refundable deposit is required for all custom art.
Payment can be made by Paypal or by bank transfer (unfortunately bank fees and extra charges will be paid by you). Contact me for details

_
* The illustrations may appear in collections, posters, postcards or other merchandise promoting the work of KeithDraws._

*In order to qualify for these offers you will need to: *
like my facebook page https://www.facebook.com/KeithDrawsCoverArt and follow me on Twitter https://twitter.com/Keith_Draws . If are already doing that then please follow my Blog http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/ and follow my Pinterest board http://www.pinterest.com/keithdraws/keith-draws-book-cover-art/.

For my full terms and conditions can be read here http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/pricing-and-payment-2/terms-and-conditions/

*If you want to know more about me you can see my blog here: http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/ 
and some of my art here: http://keithdraws.deviantart.com/gallery/ *


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Great to see you -- and your fantastic covers! I still have a framed pic of the "KBoards members" illustration you did a while back -- love it!

(You may want to add your service (with a link to this thread) in our Yellow Pages: http://kboards.com/yp)


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay, I'm glad Keith is back. I can totally vouch that he is great to work with and does fantastic covers.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Harvey said:


> Great to see you -- and your fantastic covers! I still have a framed pic of the "KBoards members" illustration you did a while back -- love it!
> 
> (You may want to add your service (with a link to this thread) in our Yellow Pages: http://kboards.com/yp)


Thanks Harvey, I'm glad you didn't forget me. I'd love to see a photo of that pic  I hop e I get time to do something similar again this year.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

ㅈㅈ said:


> Yay, I'm glad Keith is back. I can totally vouch that he is great to work with and does fantastic covers.


Aww thank you- I don't know what to say.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

So glad you're back! If I wasn't involved in another project right now, I'd so grab this deal for my Winterstone Plague sequels. Unfortunately, it'll be a while before I get around to those, but I'll give you a shout, and cross my fingers, when that time comes. 

Also, to everyone out there who might be looking at this thread... Keith is the man you want for your covers. His work is the best!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Al Dente said:


> So glad you're back! If I wasn't involved in another project right now, I'd so grab this deal for my Winterstone Plague sequels. Unfortunately, it'll be a while before I get around to those, but I'll give you a shout, and cross my fingers, when that time comes.
> 
> Also, to everyone out there who might be looking at this thread... Keith is the man you want for your covers. His work is the best!


Thanks David. I'm sorry I missed out on working with you again this time. Love your stuff.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

keithdraws said:


> Thanks David. I'm sorry I missed out on working with you again this time. Love your stuff.


I'm definitely having you do the rest as soon as I'm in a place to finish writing them. I couldn't imagine another artist doing those covers! My wife and I are trying to save enough money to move to Southern California (From Tennessee!) in a year or two, so I'm forced to put off my passion projects for a little while and focus on what's putting money in the bank account.

Cheers!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

I know the expense, aggravation and stress  of moving a long way like that Having moved from Mexico to Houston and then 6 months later back again. It's not easy and so I wish you good luck and an easy time of it.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome back, Keith!

I'm eager to see your new photo manip covers.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Alex, Hopefully I can post some soon. 
With the new service it will take a little longer because we actually take the shots our selves (well the guys at the studio do) but I think the fact that no one else will ever  be able to use those shots is a big bonus, so I think it will be worth the wait.


----------



## americansweets (Oct 4, 2014)

This looks great. email sent.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

thank you. I hope we can start on monday,

in the meantime here are a few recent covers for all to see:


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Another happy customer to vouch for Keith. He's done several of my covers and I have always been very impressed.

Here are a few examples:


----------



## Maddie_K (Sep 13, 2014)

bnapier said:


> Another happy customer to vouch for Keith. He's done several of my covers and I have always been very impressed.
> 
> Here are a few examples:


I love this one for Nests!

I just put down a deposit to have Keith do the cover for my novella WIP (finishing up the last few chapters this week). I'm excited to see what he comes up with!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

FlowersFang said:


> I love this one for Nests!
> 
> I just put down a deposit to have Keith do the cover for my novella WIP (finishing up the last few chapters this week). I'm excited to see what he comes up with!


I really appreciate your confidence in me. I'm just reading the synopsis now and I'll be in touch shortly.

In the meantime I'll just let everybody know that I spent yesterday re organizing my website to make it easier to use, especially the galleries, and you can see it here: 
http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/
The gallaries :
Illustration:
http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/custom-covers/illustration/

Photo manip and typography:
http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/custom-covers/photo-manipulation-and-typographic-covers/

Interior illustration, concept and graphics (this has some never before seen images in too because they havn't been published yet)
http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/custom-covers/interior-illustration-childrens-illustration-graphics-and-concept/

If anybody has any suggestions as to how to improve it to make it easier to use I would appreciate your input-Thanks in advance


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

bnapier said:


> Another happy customer to vouch for Keith. He's done several of my covers and I have always been very impressed.
> 
> Here are a few examples:


Thank's Barry, I always enjoy working with you. Especially when I get to use CGI to make monsters like the creature in Nests. It becomes more than just a photomanip.


----------



## Richard Tongue (Jul 19, 2012)

As ever, Keith's done me some absolutely wonderful covers lately...



















Really an absolute wonder to work with. I wouldn't use anyone else!

Richard


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Richard Tongue said:


> As ever, Keith's done me some absolutely wonderful covers lately..
> 
> Really an absolute wonder to work with. I wouldn't use anyone else!
> 
> Richard


Thanks Richard, I really enjoy working with you too! You always inspire me.


----------



## Maddie_K (Sep 13, 2014)

The awesome cover he made for my novella. He even got the title and name fonts to match my novel cover that was done by another author (I wasn't expecting that, and it's amazing that he made it happen)!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Maddie_K said:


> The awesome cover he made for my novella. He even got the title and name fonts to match my novel cover that was done by another author (I wasn't expecting that, and it's amazing that he made it happen)!


Thanks so much Madison, it was a pleasure to work with you on such challenging imagery. 
Can't wait to start the next books


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

some recent covers:


----------



## Richard Tongue (Jul 19, 2012)

Wanted to show this one off - Keith took my notes and made them something really special!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Richard Tongue said:


> Wanted to show this one off - Keith took my notes and made them something really special!


Thanks Richard. As always you bring out the best in me.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Just wanted to share what Keith recently finished for me:


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Nicholas Andrews said:


> Just wanted to share what Keith recently finished for me:


THanks Nicholas.. I really enjoyed working with you and look forward to doing so again soon. 
In the meantime I just launched my black friday special offers..

$75 dollar covers are back! details here: http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/black-friday-specials-75-cover-art/


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here is "Sword of the King" by Richard Tongue. Historical fiction set in the 7th century. 
The image shows the the rivals about to battle for the throne. I placed the sword right down the middle to show how the nation is divided in two. I've used reference from the area as well as basing the castle on a real castle from that time.










$75 dollar covers are back! details here: http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/black-friday-specials-75-cover-art/


----------



## John DeJordy (Apr 25, 2011)

I am super excited about the cover art of my book. This is still a work in progress, but check this out from Keith:


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

John DeJordy said:


> I am super excited about the cover art of my book. This is still a work in progress, but check this out from Keith:


Thank's John. Always a pleasure working with you, Here is the latest update + the latest cover for A.R. Williams.



















*Don't forget the BLACK FRIDAY $75 cover deal!*


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm worried that Mr. Keith has fallen on his head, because there's really no way a sane person would offer up this much awesomeness for such a good price. 

However, I'm never one to not take advantage of something worth taking advantage of, so I've been annoying him today about doing some covers. I've been wanting to have him make a cover for me for a long time, but the planets or something never properly aligned until now (I'll admit, the "BLACK FRIDAY MEGA-SUPER MONSTER TRUCK RALLY + CUSTOM BOOK COVER DESIGN!!! SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!" title happened to catch my attention quite a bit). My two other artists are busy/already working on something for me, and I've done well enough the last month or two that I can add in a third supremely talented artist to the rotation.

I'm extremely excited to see what he'll come up with for not just one, but multiple books. I have nothing against 'pre-made' and 'stock photo' cover art, but these days, the only way for me is to have a talented artist draw out my idea(s). It's truly the best way to give readers an idea of how much I care about what is inside the book (well, besides a bunch of jumbled letters and numbers in my books, but your books might have actual words and sentences). 

Okay. I gushed a lot. I apologize. Back to silent mode. 

Thanks, Keith!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

AngryGames said:


> I'm worried that Mr. Keith has fallen on his head, because there's really no way a sane person would offer up this much awesomeness for such a good price.
> 
> However, I'm never one to not take advantage of something worth taking advantage of, so I've been annoying him today about doing some covers. I've been wanting to have him make a cover for me for a long time, but the planets or something never properly aligned until now (I'll admit, the "BLACK FRIDAY MEGA-SUPER MONSTER TRUCK RALLY + CUSTOM BOOK COVER DESIGN!!! SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!!" title happened to catch my attention quite a bit). My two other artists are busy/already working on something for me, and I've done well enough the last month or two that I can add in a third supremely talented artist to the rotation.
> 
> ...


I'm super excited to start on this project and it's on my board for Monday morning.

*In the meantime. I'm going to keep the offer open for another week. *

And here is a recent cover I completed for Nathan Williams, so recent that he hasn't written the text for the back yet.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

It's been too long since I posted here. I really need to get to grips with my social media. 
I've been really busy doing some really interesting work as well a trying to make time for the family (as you guys know that's never easy), below are a few covers I haven't yet posted here.

*Anyway in order to say thanks for all your support so far I decided to launch some Summer Special Offers:
*
*Illustration and photo Montage covers from under $130
*
*NEW: Character design for only $45 a character, front action view, back and side: all in full color.
*
More offers and full details here: http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/black-friday-specials-75-cover-art/

_In order to qualify for these offers you will need to: 
like my facebook page https://www.facebook.com/KeithDrawsCoverArt and follow me on Twitter https://twitter.com/Keith_Draws . If are already doing that then please follow my Blog http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/ and follow my Pinterest board http://www.pinterest.com/keithdraws/keith-draws-book-cover-art/. 
_









House of Worms by Harvey Click.










Stars and other monsters by Phronk.










Orusain Quarantine by Rob J. Meijer










Portal Wars by Travis Hill

More to follow


----------



## Paul K (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice work Keith.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Paul K said:


> Nice work Keith.


Thanks very much Paul.
Here are a few more examples.

A recent cover for Richard Tongue's "Battlecruiser Alamo" Series:









*As well as cover art I've been doing quite a lot of interior illustrations for Role play games.*
Here are a couple of images from game "The Link" Which recently was kickstarted successfully https://goo.gl/k6UMmW


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Here are a few more recent covers.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

*Great Offers Just In Time For The Holidays.*
*
Custom Cover Art *Starting from as low as:* $165*
*Character art* from only:* $15*
*Photo Manip Cover Art* from only*: $130*

And I'm launching the* New Sci Fi ready made cover dept* with Jason Archer which you can see here: https://keithdraws.wordpress.com/custom-covers/pre-designed-covers-2/
Where the covers are launching at the special low price of :*$135*

Lots of new work to see here: https://keithdraws.wordpress.com/custom-covers/illustration/

And some new predesigned scifi covers (these will be sold only once.)
















More will follow.

All details here https://keithdraws.wordpress.com/pricing-and-payment-special-offers/

all offers subject to terms and conditions


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd jump on this, but I just bought a PS4, plus my work rate is so pathetic this year that I haven't finished the book you made the cover for a year ago! But for all you scifi/fantasy authors out there looking for a good deal on cover art, here you go.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Those are great


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

geronl said:


> Those are great


Thanks so much


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Nicholas Andrews said:


> I'd jump on this, but I just bought a PS4, plus my work rate is so pathetic this year that I haven't finished the book you made the cover for a year ago! But for all you scifi/fantasy authors out there looking for a good deal on cover art, here you go.


I'm working on quite a few more of the ready made sci fi covers with JAson over the next few months so you should get plenty of opportunities to use one 
And let me know when you do finish the book and I'll blog about it, with social media and tweet!


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Long time no see.









*All details here https://keithdraws.wordpress.com/upto-83-off-easter-specials/*

*In order to qualify for these offers you will need to follow my instagram: https://www.instagram.com/keithdraws/*

*If you want to know more about me and view my gallery you go here: http://keithdraws.wordpress.com/ 
and some more of my art here: http://keithdraws.deviantart.com/gallery/ *

*In order to book a cover please send me a message with your brief to [email protected]*

My art is not stock art. Once you purchase a cover the artwork, that artwork will never be used for another book cover though it may be used by us to promote Keith Draws.
You may use the art to promote the book in anyway you choose without any further charges or permissions. This includes producing free posters, t shirts, mugs or any other promotional items etc.
All offers subject to terms and conditions
My full terms and conditions can be read here: https://keithdraws.wordpress.com/terms-and-conditions/


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Some recent covers.


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

Yes I'm back. 
















*Front Cover: Now only $165 with free facebook banner
Front, Back and Spine: Now only $265 with free facebook banner*

To order a cover or any other kind of work please message with your brief to [email protected] or message me here.

To get a further 10% discount Join my mailing list here: https://keithdraws.wordpress.com/contact/join-the-mailing-list-for-10-off/

My art is not stock art. Once you purchase a cover artwork, that artwork will never be used for another Authors book cover

Here are a few recent covers:


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

[size=18pt]*Kindleboards only special: Pre-made fantasy wrap around cover Now only: $75








*


----------



## keithdraws (May 20, 2011)

[size=12pt] Full details here: https://keithdraws.wordpress.com/summer-specials-pricing-and-payment/

WAS $447.00 * Now Only $99.00*

For only $99 (us) I will produce a photo montage cover for use on your e book and a full wrap around for printed books.
To order a cover or any other kind of work please message with your brief to [email protected] or message me here.

To get a further 10% discount Join my mailing list here: https://keithdraws.wordpress.com/contact/join-the-mailing-list-for-10-off/

My art is not stock art. Once you purchase a cover artwork, that artwork will never be used for another Authors book cover


----------

